# It Has Finally Materialized! Here it is...



## ddgtr


*UPDATED: NEW PICS AND EQUIPMENT.*



*For 2 channel listening:*


Sonus Faber Cremona Auditor M (replaced Monitor Audio Gold Reference 20, also shown in pics below)


Odyssey Candela tube (12AU7) preamp with HT bypass


Pass Labs x350.5 2 channel power amplifier 350wpc, first 30 watts of pure class A power


Bryston BDA-1 DAC


dbx223XL active crossover


2 each JL Audio F112 Fathom subwoofers


Pioneer PL-530 turntable


John Kenny Modified M2Tech HiFace MK3 USB to SPDIF converter, BNC version


Streaming FLAC files from my pc using Foobar2000


Jensen IsoMax isolation transformer


Shunyata Venom Power Cord for the Pass amp


Custom made speaker cables, XLR and RCA by John Wood


Oyaide DB-510 BNC from the USB transport to the DAC


Just added: HP TouchPad 10" tablet, running the SplashTop Remote app to control the computer - eliminated keyboard and mouse!



*HT 7.1 setup:* All of the above plus:


Pioneer KURO Elite 9G Pro 151-FD 60" plasma


Onkyo Tx Sr 805 receiver


Polk Surrounds OWM5, Polk Surround backs OWM3, Polk center (upgrading to Sonus Faber sometime in the near future (will this addiction ever end??))


Pioneer 51FD bluray player


XBOX 360 slim in black color


Harmony 880 remote, monster RCA and monoprice HDMI, optical and digital coax cables



*The room is soundproofed:*


- 2 layers of 5/8" drywall with Green Glue in between, including the ceiling


- joists covered with rubber strips to prevent floorboard squeaking and sound travel


- all electrical plugs and switches, holes for in-wall cable runs have been sealed


- dedicated heating/AC unit with extra large registers and air return to minimize in room noise



*Acoustic Treatments:*


OC 705 bass traps: 4 pieces


OC 703 4 x 2 panels: 14 pieces


OC 703 2x 2 panels: 4 pieces


Poly diffusers: 14 pieces


All hand made by yours truly...



*Other:*


Panamax 5400 power conditioner/voltage regulator


Cowon D2 PMP, 8GB + 16GB expandable SDHC card


Lutron remote control dimmer


*CLICK ON THE PICS TO ENLARGE*


----------



## ddgtr




----------



## ddgtr

And finally, I couldn't have done it without the brown liquid which had remained loyal throughout the weeks it took me to isolate, troubleshoot and fix a couple of pesky ground loops. For that, it deserved a pic!!
















Attachment 126461


----------



## ddgtr

Added new pics... see below...


----------



## teckademic

really nice set up you got there. Ever consider any acoustic treatment? Best money I ever spent and I'm sure it would do wonders in that room. All in all, great room.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks teckademic,


Yes, that is my next step... I do have standing bass waves in the corners so I'm building bass traps out of OC703 panels. Once those are in I'll see if I need additional wall panels.


----------



## Tigre

Seeing how I'm still dealing with dial-up I'm glad you used the links










Nice setup. I like those chairs... they look kinda comfortable. Where did you get them?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigre* /forum/post/15260608
> 
> 
> Seeing how I'm still dealing with dial-up I'm glad you used the links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup. I like those chairs... they look kinda comfortable. Where did you get them?



Thanks Tigre... Got them from a local mom and pop furniture store about 5 years ago that has since gone out of business... They are indeed very comfortable, they recline all the way back horizontal.


Danny


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

ddgtr,


Wow, that's a beautiful room you have there! I don't know even where to start, it's all so nice and makes our room look like crap.







Love your walls and trim moulding, and the floors are gorgeous. The drapes in the front and back, as well as the artwork on the walls, are all great touches. I like your TV and equipment stands too - seems you are a bit maxxed out on space already, though? That silver amplifier (presumably the Pass Labs) is crazy! Too bad it's not black.







Love the chairs and rug, too.


I hear you on the VHS deck - still keeping my Mitsubishi Super-VHS deck even though we barely use it, just for all the tapes we still have. It's from back in the day when they actually made reliable and long lasting machines, and weighs a ton. I have an older Kenwood VCR (actually made by JVC) at work that is even better built.


----------



## Tigre

Is that a Brazilian cherry floor or is it stained to look like one?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tigre* /forum/post/15263638
> 
> 
> Is that a Brazilian cherry floor or is it stained to look like one?



yes, it's the real thing...


----------



## techlvr33

Very beautiful setup can't wait to see the room all finished,and that is a very beautiful floor.My setup doesn't even compare.


----------



## theHTguru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15270540
> 
> 
> ....My setup doesn't even compare.










Wow you aint kidding! (joking of course














)



Very nice room and all excellent equipment choices. Love that Kuro!


----------



## techlvr33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theHTguru* /forum/post/15275411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you aint kidding! (joking of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice room and all excellent equipment choices. Love that Kuro!



Smarta$$.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15270540
> 
> 
> Very beautiful setup can't wait to see the room all finished,and that is a very beautiful floor.My setup doesn't even compare.



Not true, I love the look of your fronts with all them drivers ready to blast







... Used to have a pair of Infinitys Alpha 50, great speakers, looked very much like yours. Bass was so good I did not need a sub. I sold them to get the Monitors because of a bit better midrange and highs, but in the bass dept. the Infinitys ruled. I assume yours sound awesome, too...


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello ddgtr!


A very impressive system indeed.

A very nice layout with high quality components.

I love how you've integrated the 2 channel system with the multi-channel capability, without compromise to the 2 channel performance (in theory, at least







).

The Monitor Reference Gold towers are very nice, but I do have a question for you.... the Polk Audio CS400i center channel.....







Although a fine center channel, but as far as tonal compatibility is concerned, is the Polk a good match with the Monitor GR20's? Do they have similar tweeters? I own a CS400i which is mated to a pair of RTi70 towers, FXi3 surrounds and a Velodyne CHT-12 sub. That setup is my family room. And I often wonder if the Polk speaker would be more effective with my main system compared to my Klipsch speaker package.


What I really appreciate about your system is the 2 channel set up.

Does the components of the 2 channel setup stand alone without the Onkyo 805? If so, how do you engage the multi-channel audio with movies, tv and multi-channel music, (if you indulge in the formats, SACD/DVD-A







) In other words, how do you get the GR20's to become part of the multi-channel configuration?


Anyway, very beautiful setup. You've done good.

How's the cable management coming along?!!!

















Regards!


----------



## ddgtr

^^ Thanks so much for the kind words...


To me, the Polk center channel blends in pretty well with the Monitor Audios and overall I am fairly satisfied with it. A Monitor center channel is in the works, I may get one in a few months... That being said, my main focus is not surround sound but 2 channel audio around which I have built my whole system... I know having a mismatched center is not the "politically correct" thing to do, but it works for me... - for the time being.


The components of the 2 channel do stand alone without the 805, and the preamp is at the center of this: it has an HT bypass switch which when selected, disables preamp volume control and surrenders it to the 805, allowing signal passthrough. The front preouts of the 805 go to one of the preamp's inputs (HT).


So in HT mode, the 805 is the prepro, with it's internal amps handling the center and rears and with the fronts (preouts) getting sent through the preamp to the amplifier. This way, I can make full use of all codecs, including the hidef ones. It really works well. I'm rambling, is this making any sense?? The key to all this integration is the preamp having the HT bypass feature.


One more thing, I have the 805 set the crossovers to full for the fronts. From the preamp, I'm going line level into the sub, which does the high/low pass filtering then out to the amp and speakers. This lets me use the sub when listening to the 2 channel setup.


In 2 channel, the 805 is totally out of the picture. And I must say that I am pretty happy with the way it sounds. I can't wait for the last piece to arrive, the Bryston DAC. Should be here in a few days. By all accounts, it should make an even bigger impact... It'd better!!! I also like the Monitors, especially the midrange and highs. They do a great job especially with female vocals... Of course the amp being as transparent as it is and the touch of warmth the tubes add to the mix definitely give the Monitors a boost.


Cable management, hmmm, I think I'm surpassing everyone - backwards!!







In the back of my components there probably resides the worst "bird's nest" this thread has seen. I'll try to take a picture and claim the trophy!!











Aaron, thanks for posting... I also appreciate things that are well built. That is why I made some sacrifices and got the amp and preamp from people who put their hearts in what they do. They are hand made, built like tanks (the amp weighs in at 110+ lbs














) and the service and warranties are unbelievable. Not to mention the sound. To me, that is worth a lot considering the mediocre (at best) products that are being put out there. That's why I appreciate how you've built your speakers from scratch. I've done some research on that and although simple as a concept, the level of detail necessary to make it right is overwhelming...


Also let me thank you again for helping me out with that crossover dilemma. Learned a lot from your reply!!

















Pictures of unorganized cables in the back coming soon pending assurances from the pest control company that there are no rats or other creatures (usually residing in super messy places) that might suddenly attack amateur photographers...

















out.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello ddgtr.


Thank you for the break down of your configuration. I really wish I could accomplished what you have. Two independent systems perfectly integrated. The best I can come up with is 2 audio racks, one dedicated to audio, the other to video with all components routed thru an AVR!







Although, I must admit that it is pretty cool that I can accommodate all 12 components with a single AVR. My system falls very short when compared to your 2 channel setup and performance. The Odyssey Candela 12AU7 tube preamp with HT bypass is a nice piece of equipment and I'm sure the Bryston DAC will bring your 2 channel performance to a completely different level.

As far as the Onkyo goes regarding the tonal quality of the Polk center channel and the Monitor Audio towers, I know that the 805 possess the Audessey calibration system? Does it have the ability to make any corrections in the timbre differences between the center and fronts if needed?


Love the Pass Labs Amp also!


Regards.


----------



## jostenmeat

Hi ddgtr, lovely room! I noticed your excellent help in the 805 thread, then the link in your sig, hence discovered this sub-forum that was unbeknownst to me, and finally am happily posting away now.










I wish you would have me over so that I could touch the Pass Labs, so that I could then say I once touched a Pass Labs.










+1 on room treatments. I am now a huge, huge proponent.


Congrats!


----------



## THE_FORCE

Wonderful big room and setup ddgtr, especially having the MA gold's in there as your fronts. Great stuff mate !


----------



## ddgtr

^^ Thanks jostenmeat and THE_FORCE, you are too kind!


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/15385861
> 
> 
> I wish you would have me over so that I could touch the Pass Labs, so that I could then say I once touched a Pass Labs.



And then you would say, Damn that amp gets a whole lot hotter than the Onkyo!










Agree with rest of the member a wonderful, and good looking room.










DJoel


----------



## jostenmeat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15401836
> 
> 
> And then you would say, Damn that amp gets a whole lot hotter than the Onkyo!



lol, no onkyo bashing! haha, I have a class A integrated myself, but it switches to B at 10w, where Pass switches quite a bit higher... so, I'm sure those beefy sinks help...


I've also heard that the Candela pre ddgtr has got is supposed to be a sleeper at the price...


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/15405071
> 
> 
> lol, no onkyo bashing! haha, I have a class A integrated myself, but it switches to B at 10w, where Pass switches quite a bit higher... so, I'm sure those beefy sinks help...
> 
> 
> I've also heard that the Candela pre ddgtr has got is supposed to be a sleeper at the price...




Not at all, it's pretty much expected to relate an Onkyo piece with a hot day in July..I've own two Onkyo, a pre/pro and a AVR I can't tell you with one got HOTTER!


On another note I've been eye balling a Pass Lab amp myself, they sure are pruty! I wouldn't mind the heat sink marks up and down my arms











DJoel


----------



## croseiv

Nice set-up ddgtr! I like the colors. I'm sure it plays with authority.







I'm lusting after your amp right now...a good mutli-channel amp is next on my list...


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jostenmeat* /forum/post/15405071
> 
> 
> I've also heard that the Candela pre ddgtr has got is supposed to be a sleeper at the price...



Indeed, it is very reasonable even when purchased new. I got a great deal on the gon, only 3 months old. I must say that I bought it based on discussions with Candela owners here in an AVS thread - great feedback and help from those gentlemen. Needless to say it really impressed me. I was using the 805 as a prepro and in Pure mode it really rocked together with the Pass, but when I added the Candela the sound opened up, very clear and easy to listen to. I think I will keep it, at least for a while until a new wave of upgraditis epidemic hits again...











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15407082
> 
> 
> Not at all, it's pretty much expected to relate an Onkyo piece with a hot day in July..I've own two Onkyo, a pre/pro and a AVR I can't tell you with one got HOTTER!
> 
> 
> On another note I've been eye balling a Pass Lab amp myself, they sure are pruty! I wouldn't mind the heat sink marks up and down my arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJoel



Amen, them Onks are like 60k btu shop heaters!! Tell you what though, I've run a 676 for about 8 years in a closed cabinet with only 2" at the top and no fan: never had a problem with it. I'll use it to setup a 5.1 for the wife in the living room now that I moved all my stuff in the game room...


Good luck with the Pass purchase, you will NOT regret it!! Never thought of it until you mentioned, but heat sink marks on the forearms would be the audio man's equivalent to the ShaoLin monks moving the giant boiling pot for the ultimate gongfu test...







(Can you tell I like old gongfu movies?)

DJoel, I gotta say it, I love the car analogy line in your sig, it's as funny as it is true!!!!



croseiv, any thoughts on which multichannel amp would best complement your setup?


ld, I did it!! Thanks for the instructions, it worked like a charm!


Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15419686
> 
> 
> Indeed, it is very reasonable even when purchased new. I got a great deal on the gon, only 3 months old. I must say that I bought it based on discussions with Candela owners here in an AVS thread - great feedback and help from those gentlemen. Needless to say it really impressed me. I was using the 805 as a prepro and in Pure mode it really rocked together with the Pass, but when I added the Candela the sound opened up, very clear and easy to listen to. I think I will keep it, at least for a while until a new wave of upgraditis epidemic hits again...



I bet it sounds like heavenly bliss, the Candela with the Pass that is.

Tubes and Class A amps are what sweet sonic dream are made of













> Quote:
> Amen, them Onks are like 60k btu shop heaters!! Tell you what though, I've run a 676 for about 8 years in a closed cabinet with only 2" at the top and no fan: never had a problem with it. I'll use it to setup a 5.1 for the wife in the living room now that I moved all my stuff in the game room..



I don't know where all this fear about heat has spouted from of lately, but if I can think of the culprit I would blame computers. With their sensitive insides, these are thinking machines all brains and no brawn







(In my best Charles Heston voice







)




> Quote:
> Good luck with the Pass purchase, you will NOT regret it!! Never thought of it until you mentioned, but heat sink marks on the forearms would be the audio man's equivalent to the ShaoLin monks moving the giant boiling pot for the ultimate gongfu test...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Can you tell I like old gongfu movies?)
> 
> DJoel, I gotta say it, I love the car analogy line in your sig, it's as funny as it is true!!!!



I don't know exactly when I'm getting a 2 channel amp at the moment, I got rid of my Monos, which really put a damper on my mood. Almost felt as if I gave my life long dog away, but I needed the space, and they weren't being use as much.

They had 500 watts per amp, that's hard thing to give up you know







That's all I'll say about that. Holding back the tears......


I was trying to sound like a Kung Fu student, declaring my resent learned expertise, and what I'm mostly versed in









I wanted to put some kind of grunt at the end of the sentence, but never made up my mind on what.







Like a HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

So I got to say your gongfu movies skills are very good, you have figured out the humor of my signature! You are a worthy opponent







Lol





> Quote:
> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!!



Same here










Djoel


----------



## creemail

Setup looks great!


Chris


----------



## ddgtr

Finally got a chance to install the DAC. I moved the BD player on top of the preamp and inserted the DAC instead:












I will place either a laptop or a small flat screen monitor by my seat so I can control what's playing. Wireless keyboard and mouse. But enough talk, here it is:


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

ddgtr,


That's a great looking little bar, perfoect use of the corner! So the name of that program is foobar? It looks very nice, much better than what I use (Windows Media!). I agree that using digital out of the PC (our CDs are in WAV format) into the Onkyo sounds great. Looks like you have plenty of digital inputs on that D/A, I like it! Manufacturers have really cut down on the number of S/PDIF digital inputs on receivers/processors in the past few years, in favor of HDMI, which I think is a travesty.


----------



## Djoel

I just have to say that your setup/room is quite impressive, I just took another look and from top to bottom, from hardware to software all awesome.


DJoel


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Finally got a chance to install the DAC. I moved the BD player on top of the preamp and inserted the DAC instead:



Hello Dan.


Congrats on the addition of the new Bryston DAC! Do you hear an audible difference with foobar2000 running thru the Bryston compared to the original configuration?! And the bar looks great!


Regards.


----------



## evalese

Thanks for the compliments. I ran across your setup the other night. You've got a great room there with a lot of nice equipment from what I've read about the stuff so far. I need to spend some time checking out that Odyssey Candela. I'd love to get my hands on a good tube preamp. That Pass Labs X250 looks amazing and specs out close to the XPA-2. I wonder how they compare?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/15475028
> 
> 
> ddgtr,
> 
> ... So the name of that program is foobar? It looks very nice, much better than what I use (Windows Media!). I agree that using digital out of the PC (our CDs are in WAV format) into the Onkyo sounds great. Looks like you have plenty of digital inputs on that D/A, I like it!



Hi Aaron,

Yes, it's called foobar2000. I really like it because of its ease of use, it's not memory resident, and it only does what you tell it to and nothing more. Highly customizable and plays everything. Tons of options. Free download.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/15491199
> 
> 
> I just have to say that your setup/room is quite impressive, I just took another look and from top to bottom, from hardware to software all awesome.
> 
> DJoel



Thanks Djoel, you are being too kind!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15503274
> 
> 
> Hello Dan.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the addition of the new Bryston DAC! Do you hear an audible difference with foobar2000 running thru the Bryston compared to the original configuration?! And the bar looks great!
> 
> Regards.



Thanks ld,

Fortunately for my sanity I do hear a difference







. Also keep in mind that I maybe partial to my system







.... I don't claim to have very sensitive hearing or what not and at the same time I'm trying to avoid commonly used words to describe what I'm hearing but the best way to describe it would be very distinct separation in voice/instruments, well defined placement of instruments within the soundstage, very clear overall sound and just that tiny bit of warmth to take it to the next level. I'm particularly happy with the midrange, but it's what the GRs are known for...


Before the DAC I was either streaming FLAC from my Cowon PMP or playing cds via my Panny BD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evalese* /forum/post/15519892
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments. I ran across your setup the other night. You've got a great room there with a lot of nice equipment from what I've read about the stuff so far. I need to spend some time checking out that Odyssey Candela. I'd love to get my hands on a good tube preamp. That Pass Labs X250 looks amazing and specs out close to the XPA-2. I wonder how they compare?



Thanks evalese... Yeah the Candela has been a real surprise from the first moment I inserted it into my system. The warmth and clarity of sound is remarkable and it complements the solid state amp very nicely, it's a great combo. I must admit I was nervous because I didn't audition it but it worked out perfectly. I didn't get a chance to listen to the XPA-2 but from what I'm hearing it's a super nice piece of gear especially if you factor in the price. Comparing 2 anything would be really really hard as same conditions, source and gear must be used...


I really worked hard to get a decent 2 channel going and I finally think it's paying off...


I meant to ask you, how are the glass shelves taking the weight of the amps?? My amp weighs over 110lb, so glass was out of question although I really like the look of your racks...


Regards


----------



## BasicBlak

Greetings, ddgtr!


Just wanted to stop by with a big CONGRATS on a most impressive setup. I want one just like it when I grow up!







Seriously man, it's absolutely fantastic! And I'm with you 100% on your sentiment regarding the VCR--never give that puppy up...especially when it's a classic JVC.







(Gotta love that Elijah Craig too, by the way!







)


Here's to happy listening (and viewing)... bravo, my friend!


----------



## evalese

They say those glass shelves are rated at 50 lbs for the sides, so I gave it a shot. The bottom shelf is resting on the steel frame instead of screws, so I was fairly sure the 75 lbs or so wouldn't be a stretch. I was preparing for an ungodly crack the first time I (gently) set one down. At 110 lbs, I can't see it surviving yours. I probably would've considered the MPS-2 (listed at 115 lbs) if I could've.


----------



## ddgtr

BasicBlak,


What a pleasant surprise!! I appreciate your comments, and thanks again for all the great help you keep providing in the 805 thread!


If you ever come up north drop by and we'll have a shot of that EC or something similar...


----------



## BasicBlak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15539047
> 
> 
> BasicBlak,
> 
> 
> What a pleasant surprise!! I appreciate your comments, and thanks again for all the great help you keep providing in the 805 thread!
> 
> 
> If you ever come up north drop by and we'll have a shot of that EC or something similar...



Think nothing of it, bud! Always a pleasure helping out other enthusiasts. (Believe me, this hobby has me _learning_ just as much as I may be contributing.)


May very well take you up on that EC shot one day.







When I saw the bottle in your pics, a line from "Goodfellas" immediately came to mind (the prison scene when the old guy asks how his cellmates want their steaks cooked, and one of them indicates medium-rare): _"Hmm...an aristocrat!"_


----------



## NYCHTBoy

Nice slim line set you got, wish mine was as neat and tidy as yours, mines incomplete tho, slowly getting there.


----------



## ldgibson76












Hello Dan.


Man, your setup is sweet! I just had to put it front and center again!









Any closer to getting the new Monitor Audio Center channel?

I have a bead on a Klipsch Reference RC64. This Center channel is a beast!

http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rc-64.aspx 


And it will just fit where my RC35 resides.

But, I must admit, the Marantz amp has enhanced the performance of my RC35.


I read in a previous post that you plan on setting up a 5.1 system in the living room for the wife. Man, I did that immediately after I set up my system downstairs. I put together a system in the family room consisting of some of my older equipment:


Samsung LN-S3251D LCD 720P

Yamaha RX-V3000 (a 50lb. beast of a receiver back in it's heyday!)

Sony DVPNC875 DVD Changer

Marantz DV4500 for CD playback

Mitsubishi HS-U746 SVHS VCR

Verizon Fios DCT6200 HD STB

Playstation 2

Panamax M4300-EX power center

Polk Audio surround pkg: RTi70 towers; CS400i CC; FXi3 surrounds and a Velodyne CHT12 subwoofer.


Mike, it's not a bad system either. It's all older stuff, but it can compete with a lot systems that are posted on these threads.

She can now watch Lifetime and Idol in surround sound in her own environment.














But she's a keeper. She digs all of the action flicks, her favorite being the Bourne Trilogy!










Regards.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15620694
> 
> 
> 
> Any closer to getting the new Monitor Audio Center channel?
> 
> I have a bead on a Klipsch Reference RC64. This Center channel is a beast!
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rc-64.aspx
> 
> 
> And it will just fit where my RC35 resides.
> 
> But, I must admit, the Marantz amp has enhanced the performance of my RC35.
> 
> 
> I read in a previous post that you plan on setting up a 5.1 system in the living room for the wife. Man, I did that immediately after I set up my system downstairs. I put together a system in the family room consisting of some of my older equipment:
> 
> 
> Samsung LN-S3251D LCD 720P
> 
> Yamaha RX-V3000 (a 50lb. beast of a receiver back in it's heyday!)
> 
> Sony DVPNC875 DVD Changer
> 
> Marantz DV4500 for CD playback
> 
> Mitsubishi HS-U746 SVHS VCR
> 
> Verizon Fios DCT6200 HD STB
> 
> Playstation 2
> 
> Panamax M4300-EX power center
> 
> Polk Audio surround pkg: RTi70 towers; CS400i CC; FXi3 surrounds and a Velodyne CHT12 subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Mike, it's not a bad system either. It's all older stuff, but it can compete with a lot systems that are posted on these threads.
> 
> She can now watch Lifetime and Idol in surround sound in her own environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she's a keeper. She digs all of the action flicks, her favorite being the Bourne Trilogy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



THe RC64 looks insane!!


About the MA center, it's probably going to be a few months. I have a few other changes that require more immediate attention. A crossover (Aaron has given me some great advice) and my HTPC which has given me nothing but trouble - pops, crackles and hiss noises streaming music to the dac. Approx. 3 hours a night for the past week, explored every possibility, learned more than I'll ever need to know about computers and finally figured it out: I unplugged the pc from the wall and plugged it into the Panamax 5400. Bam, just like that all the noise artifacts were gone!! It just goes to show, sometimes we look everywhere except at the simplest things.


I have just ordered a wireless keyboard and mouse, inserted the pc into the lineup and will take pictures once everything's in again. My friends are coming on Sunday to hook up the internet and telephone in the game room. I'll post more pics once it's all done.


Say, your secondary system is really nice!!! You've got to post some pics in your thread!!


I started to put together a 5.1 in the living room for a few reasons: wife has been pretty supportive of my ht room, so I thought I'd do something nice for her... Of course, my HT needs come first so she's got to be patient for a while longer until my room is done (if ever)...







Oh, and I always worry that she gets the power up initiation sequence wrong... The other reason is our 2 year old baby girl loves to go up to the Monitors and poke at the cones with her little but destructive pointing finger




























2300 sq ft of house and she's got to go for that one shiny cone!







The good thing is that room is detached from the main house so no more baby girl allowed... until she can understand and successfully apply HT manners...










I'll take some pics of the living room setup once I hang the tv...


Cheers!


----------



## ohyeah32

That is one sweet setup you've got! Gotta love that Pass Labs amp and Kuro display.










Has to be one of the cleanest looking setups I've seen. Very nice!



Seth


----------



## jkoyasak

Greetings ddgtr,


Wow !!! Awesome set up. Gotta love hard wood floors !!


When our house was built in 94, we had Paradyme do the wiring and design of a dedicated media room. Have a 61" Sony XBR RP in there with a dead power supply - not worth fixing anymore. Not sure what to do with it, but the top and bottom is rosewood.


Totally cool theater room !!!! Great job !!!


BTW - who's the samurai in the picture by the wet bar ??


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkoyasak* /forum/post/15838697
> 
> 
> Greetings ddgtr,
> 
> 
> Wow !!! Awesome set up. Gotta love hard wood floors !!
> 
> 
> When our house was built in 94, we had Paradyme do the wiring and design of a dedicated media room. Have a 61" Sony XBR RP in there with a dead power supply - not worth fixing anymore. Not sure what to do with it, but the top and bottom is rosewood.
> 
> 
> Totally cool theater room !!!! Great job !!!
> 
> 
> BTW - who's the samurai in the picture by the wet bar ??




Hi,


Thank you for the kind words... And sorry to hear about your set, it's really depressing to have a nice piece of gear that goes bad...










The samurai in the picture is Sakamoto Ryoma, and he was a fighter and a poet. He was one of the first to accept and practice Western customs in a then feudal Japan. He was from Tosa, a region where one of my best friends' family is originally from. We like Sakamoto because he was really cool, if you look closely he is wearing western boots (unheard of during that time) and under his kimono he was packing a pistol. He was assasinated as his ideas were too radical for that time. THere is way too much info, here is a good article that explains it a lot better than I can...
http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=309 


That particular picture was brought from Japan by my friend, and he also knows a lot of stories about him that cannot be found anywhere else...


Thanks again,

Dan


----------



## jkoyasak

Hi Dan,


Thanks for the info on Sakamoto Ryoma...I've actually never heard of him. I grew up with stories of Yagyuu Jubei and Miyamoto Musashi - more of the 16th century era (also heard stories of Oda Nobunaga). Very interesting about the precursor to Mitsubishi. Have you ever watched "Yagyuu Ichizoku No Inbou" ??


In a response to a question you had in the 9G elite kuro thread about antennas...I've been using a cheapy RCA HD antenna I got from Fry's for about $30. I'm getting every HD local. The only channel I have problems with is channel 13.1. Sometimes, if somebody walks by the antenna (sitting on top of a speaker) the picture will freeze and pixelate, but return to normal in a few seconds. I live in the Pocket area near I5 and the Sacramento River. Not sure where the stations are though.


Thanks for all the info.

Jason


----------



## ddgtr

Jason,


I have not heard of the movie you mentioned above. Is it available in region 1 format? I will try to google it later on. We watch basically everything from Kurosawa, big fans of him and Mifune. Especially "The Seven Samurai". Shintaro Katsu in Zatoichi, and of course Beat Takeshi's Zatoichi. Azumi is another all time favorite... On the wild side, "Samurai Champloo" - masterpiece in its own right. Lone Wolf and Cub; Samurai Trilogy - again Mifune was simply amazing while playing Musashi... Oh, there is a new one I believe the director's last name is Nagasaki, movie is called Kuro Obi. I thought it was pretty good though not historically accurate







.


THanks for the info on the RCA HD antenna. We don't watch much tv, except for 24 which we wouldn't miss for the world... so it kind of sucks paying $50 a month for Directv programming just for that. I kind of lost hope finding a good HD antenna but now that I've got a couple of suggestions I'll try again... We live on the opposite side of town from you. You are fairly close to most broadcasting stations...


Regards,

Dan


----------



## mconley1015

This is just awesome ddgtr. It will take some doing to get through your thread and take in all the info here. For now I will tell you that this is just awesome, I'll set aside the time to read up but judging from what I've seen so far, again awesome! I came to your thread before and remember thinking I might come back when I have time, now I will. This is the kind of setup I show my GF and tell her "this guy is really into it, I'm not into it that much!"







She doesn't believe a word!

LOL


----------



## mconley1015




> Quote:
> Odyssey Candela tube (12AU7) preamp with HT bypass - one of my favorite pieces of equip. together with Pass and the Bryston DAC...
> 
> Pass Labs x250.5 2 channel power amplifier 250wpc
> 
> Shunyata Venom Power Cord for the Pass amp
> 
> Bryston BDA-1 DAC (see pic at bottom of page)
> 
> Streaming FLAC files from my pc using Foobar2000



You know ddgtr I am really, REALLY impressed here. It's taking me awhile to take all this in so I guess I'll have to start with a couple of questions, please indulge me:


Like me you are streaming .flac but I gather you are using a pc or laptop to stream. I am using the squeezebox and a wireless network as you know. How is that working for you? I have been thinking about trying Foobar 2000 but am so confused with .flac tags I stuck to the folder system!


What is the Jensen IsoMax isolation transformer?

The HT bypass on the pre, how does that work?

Some of your equipment I am not familiar as it appears to be really high end. I do know about Pass Labs, they are big in the DIY scene. Did you DIY the amp?

Freakin' awesome!


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Dan.


With all of the different sources I have in my system, the one thing I do not have for music is a streaming device. OK, there is the XBox 360 Pro with the 60GB HD. But I really do not want to use my gaming system for music playback. I've been considering the AppleTV. Mainly because I have wellover 5000 songs in iTunes with the majority in lossless format. I want to first start with a streaming device and then eventually acquire a standalone DAC. Are you familiar with the AppleTV and if so, what is your opinion of the device?


Regards.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15940091
> 
> 
> Hello Dan.
> 
> 
> With all of the different sources I have in my system, the one thing I do not have for music is a streaming device. OK, there is the XBox 360 Pro with the 60GB HD. But I really do not want to use my gaming system for music playback. I've been considering the AppleTV. Mainly because I have wellover 5000 songs in iTunes with the majority in lossless format. I want to first start with a streaming device and then eventually acquire a standalone DAC. Are you familiar with the AppleTV and if so, what is your opinion of the device?
> 
> 
> Regards.




Hi ld,


I am not very familiar with AppleTv... I must be honest and tell you that because of all the restrictions, proprietary formats and refusal to play other codecs I am not a fan of i-products. Therefore, my opinion is very biased... From a music standpoint, I like flexibility, being able to convert among codecs, write tags and so forth. Apple prohibits it. It's impossible to drag-and-drop files back and forth from a pc to an ipod touch without first going through itunes. I must say I take pride in the fact that most of my friends that own a "Rockbox-able " ipod have already - well, Rockbox-ed it.







My feelings/opinions are exactly the same towards all Microsoft products...


As far as HD programming goes, I'd be interested to know whether they're going to support 1080p or not. Lots of "soft HD" content out there marketed as HD...


As you know, I am using Foobar2000. Totally free software. Drag and drop capabilities. Highly customizable and extremely flexible. Doesn't do anything "behind your back", only what you tell it to. Plays everything except for protected content. Most importantly, one of the most powerful players out there. Modular in the sense that you can only install what you want or need to use. Written and maintained by a lot of dedicated people motivated only by the satisfaction of having created something great as opposed to making money (not that there is anything wrong with that, mind you...) On the downside, it may take a little to get used to it and to the multitude of features it provides...


But again, these are just my impressions on AppleTv and I may be dead wrong on some of the issues above. For that, I apologize in advance. I do think that it could be a very sophisticated tool in one's system.


I sense that major or at least some upgrades are in sight for you system







...


Regards,

Dan


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15932350
> 
> 
> You know ddgtr I am really, REALLY impressed here. It's taking me awhile to take all this in so I guess I'll have to start with a couple of questions, please indulge me:
> 
> 
> Like me you are streaming .flac but I gather you are using a pc or laptop to stream. I am using the squeezebox and a wireless network as you know. How is that working for you? I have been thinking about trying Foobar 2000 but am so confused with .flac tags I stuck to the folder system!
> 
> 
> What is the Jensen IsoMax isolation transformer?
> 
> The HT bypass on the pre, how does that work?
> 
> Some of your equipment I am not familiar as it appears to be really high end. I do know about Pass Labs, they are big in the DIY scene. Did you DIY the amp?
> 
> Freakin' awesome!



Thanks!!


I am using a pc to stream flac to my dac and onward from there. Like I was telling ld in the post right above this one, it's working great for me. And it's really not that confusing with the tags. On the contrary, I found foobar to be extremely easy to edit tags. And you can also use the folder system, that's how I do it.


The Jensen isolation transformer has a couple of functions: to reduce potential noise caused by say ground loops and in my case I use it also as a converter - it allows me to go from rca on my preamp to xlr (amplifier).


The HT bypass allows me to go from my receiver's pre out fronts to the preamp's HT line in. When you do that, the preamp's volume control is disabled and the receiver's volume takes over. It's actually a really nice feature... You can do without it but it would be more work to match up the pre and receiver's volumes.


My Pass Labs amp is not DIY. I do not posess the knowledge to take on such a task, especially when it comes to my listening gear.







It is a great sounding piece of equipment that not many people can say bad things about. It is hand made here locally by Mr. Nelson Pass and his crew who I had the pleasure to meet, their small facility is only about 45 minutes away from my house. Quite an experience - Mr. Pass himself came out to greet me, I got a tour of the facility (OMG!!!) and got my amp checked out and biased up. I offered to pay but they'd take no money... How is this for warranty service?? If I were to describe the sound: very neutral and transparent, great bass response and just overall clarity. Very revealing, also, which I don't mind a bit.










Hope that my rambling made at least some sense, please don't hesitate to ask for any clarification...


Cheers!


Dan


----------



## mconley1015




> Quote:
> It is hand made here locally by Mr. Nelson Pass and his crew who I had the pleasure to meet, their small facility is only about 45 minutes away from my house. Quite an experience - Mr. Pass himself came out to greet me, I got a tour of the facility (OMG!!!) and got my amp checked out and biased up. I offered to pay but they'd take no money... How is this for warranty service??



That is the kind of CS that puts a company front and center with me when I am researching a product, thanks for mentioning that. All too often when we buy we forget about that and learn when we need CS that it basically sucks. ld had a little discussion about this regarding TVs, very important. I am actually a bit surprised we still actually manufacture anything like that in this country. Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions ddgtr.


Your Bryston takes USB 2 Input, that is nice. I believe the shop I bought the LiTe DAC from can add and configure that for me but it's the shipping back and forth I don't like. Must be nice having the amp manufacturer not too far away.



> Quote:
> XBOX 360 in sucky white color, HDMI-less and louder than a police siren



Have you considered PS3?


Your system is top notch ddgtr, I'll be back!

Mike


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15941454
> 
> 
> That is the kind of CS that puts a company front and center with me when I am researching a product, thanks for mentioning that. All too often when we buy we forget about that and learn when we need CS that it basically sucks. ld had a little discussion about this regarding TVs, very important. I am actually a bit surprised we still actually manufacture anything like that in this country. Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions ddgtr.
> 
> 
> Your Bryston takes USB 2 Input, that is nice. I believe the shop I bought the LiTe DAC from can add and configure that for me but it's the shipping back and forth I don't like. Must be nice having the amp manufacturer not too far away.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered PS3?



Hi Mike,


Yes, one of the reasons I went with this lineup for my 2 channel was the fact that the amp, preamp and dac are hand made and CS is top notch. At Odyssey, both Klaus and Alex take extra care in dealing with their customers... Bryston is the same. Not to mention the fact that all take extra pride in their work and sound is their passion! I know I've had to cough up some extra dollars - sacrifices had to be made as my financial situation while not in poor shape is not rosy either - but for me it was worth it.


PS3 has been on my mind for a while now, for gaming... I use the 360 for one game only (I'm a sucker for all Halo games)...


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15940295
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> 
> I am not very familiar with AppleTv... I must be honest and tell you that because of all the restrictions, proprietary formats and refusal to play other codecs I am not a fan of i-products. Therefore, my opinion is very biased... From a music standpoint, I like flexibility, being able to convert among codecs, write tags and so forth. Apple prohibits it. It's impossible to drag-and-drop files back and forth from a pc to an ipod touch without first going through itunes. I must say I take pride in the fact that most of my friends that own a "Rockbox-able " ipod have already - well, Rockbox-ed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My feelings/opinions are exactly the same towards all Microsoft products...
> 
> 
> As far as HD programming goes, I'd be interested to know whether they're going to support 1080p or not. Lots of "soft HD" content out there marketed as HD...
> 
> 
> As you know, I am using Foobar2000. Totally free software. Drag and drop capabilities. Highly customizable and extremely flexible. Doesn't do anything "behind your back", only what you tell it to. Plays everything except for protected content. Most importantly, one of the most powerful players out there. Modular in the sense that you can only install what you want or need to use. Written and maintained by a lot of dedicated people motivated only by the satisfaction of having created something great as opposed to making money (not that there is anything wrong with that, mind you...) On the downside, it may take a little to get used to it and to the multitude of features it provides...
> 
> 
> But again, these are just my impressions on AppleTv and I may be dead wrong on some of the issues above. For that, I apologize in advance. I do think that it could be a very sophisticated tool in one's system.
> 
> 
> I sense that major or at least some upgrades are in sight for you system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dan



Hello Dan.


Thank you for your candor regarding the Apple products. I surely appreciate your stand when it comes to Apple and MS.

I am really curious about Foobar2000. I'm going to research it and get back to you. Definitely an alternative to the obvious but limited formats that are available.

Thanks again for the input.


Regards.


----------



## TheFactor

Absolutely stunning, WELL DONE


----------



## pantera1430

where did you find those little stands that your reciever is on those would be great for what im tring to do


----------



## Fanaticalism

You can find them at racksandstands.com


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pantera1430* /forum/post/15967797
> 
> 
> where did you find those little stands that your reciever is on those would be great for what im tring to do




I had someone weld them to my specs...










New pic with the music server by the sub...


----------



## bmonlycg

Beautiful! I love your room. Makes me want to get out of my apt even more!


----------



## ldgibson76











Hello Dan!


Wow! What a nice photo. Even in the dark, your system looks awesome!

Congrats on the addition of the server. I can't believe I missed the original posting of this photo.










Dan, if I'm ever in the Bay area, I would love the opportunity to see your system up close. Again, what you have accomplished with your setup, I can only imagine with mine. I really do not think the folks that have viewed your thread really appreciate or understand the configuration.


To the posters viewing this thread: Please recognize that Dan has merged two different configurations into one synergistic setup. Allowing for a seamless transition from multi-channel to a dedicated audiophile-like 2 channel configuration. Not a surround sound system that can act as a 2 channel setup. Many have tried, few have accomplished it! And to get the performance that he is most likely experiencing, 2 different systems in two different rooms would be the norm.

Not to mention, the room is beautiful!


And I think I'm going to try Foobar2000. Thanks for the suggestion.


Bravo Dan, Bravo!


Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


Thanks so much, you are very kind although I do not deserve it...


You are most definitely welcome to stop by, just let me know when!!


Thanks again!


----------



## WaveyD4vey

dang dude nice setup! excellent amps....well hell, excellent everything!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaveyD4vey* /forum/post/16204544
> 
> 
> dang dude nice setup! excellent amps....well hell, excellent everything!



That's what I said!







I just love his setup!


Hello Dan.


Man, I've been so busy for the last two weeks, I really haven't been able to engage the forum like I usually do. I'm still researching the different technologies for streaming music. Foobar is still in the running.

How have you been?


Regards.


----------



## plasmattack

How do you like your Monitors and how would you best describe the sound in words? Thanks


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16082375
> 
> 
> you are most definitely welcome to stop by, just let me know when!!



... Party at dds' house!! Let's go!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaveyD4vey* /forum/post/16204544
> 
> 
> dang dude nice setup! excellent amps....well hell, excellent everything!



Thanks!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16204874
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> Hello Dan.
> 
> 
> Man, I've been so busy for the last two weeks, I really haven't been able to engage the forum like I usually do. I'm still researching the different technologies for streaming music. Foobar is still in the running.
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hi ld,


Totally understand, sometimes I get so busy it's not even funny...

Yeah, take your time with making a decision on music streaming. You'll be happy with either choice. You can always use foobar either to complement your decision or just for fun. Research is part of this whole process, and I love it!! It takes me a lot of time to research something and usually I dig pretty deep... but when I'm finished I go "crap, now what?" and start on something else...


Cheers!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmattack* /forum/post/16220375
> 
> 
> How do you like your Monitors and how would you best describe the sound in words? Thanks



Now why did you have to ask that?














Just kidding plasmattack, I was afraid someone would eventually ask as I usually struggle trying to describe it... I am coming from a pair of Infinity Alpha 50's - plain excellent speakers with amazing bass capabilities. I am still sorry that I sold them...


The Monitors though are a few notches above. Not too well known, these are very accurate speakers IMO. I honestly do not have a single bad thing to say about them. I wish I had gotten the 60 model that adds more low end capabilities, but my sub compensates for that.


If I were to describe the sound, I'd say that the separation is what impresses me the most. This and the way you can actually place the singer and instruments on the stage, very wide and deep. Well defined sound, I re-discovered most of my music because of all the sounds that I had never heard before in my recordings. You can actually hear the fingers hitting the piano keys and fingernails scratching the guitar strings... One really satisfying thing is when people ask how many speakers I use to get that enveloping sound... Another thing that I like about them is voice reproduction. Mids and highs are accurate, defined and crystal clear...


Hope this helps a bit...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/16220923
> 
> 
> ... Party at dds' house!! Let's go!



Darn right!! Tell you what, there's gonna be no shortage of adult beverages!!





















(Just posted in your thread, love the classy look of those Vienna's and your setup in general...)


----------



## plasmattack

Awesome, thanks man! I'll be checking them out when I have the funds ready







. I've added them to my must hears.


I wish some of you guys lived closer so I could come audition your setups







We should start our own community like they did in the movie The Village by Michael Knight Shumlaulgyhglurbhrugmmmm







All AV all the time or you don't get in







.


----------



## Gamrcobe

*Wipes drool* You built a nice HT experience! I'm learning from all you guys, thanks.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey that sub looks familiar.










Nice setup, loving the Kuro.


----------



## youthman

Very nice setup. I love the floors. I wish I had the room to have floorstanding rears. It's great seeing other people's systems.


----------



## Mashie Saldana




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16221201
> 
> 
> If I were to describe the sound, I'd say that the separation is what impresses me the most. This and the way you can actually place the singer and instruments on the stage, very wide and deep. Well defined sound, I re-discovered most of my music because of all the sounds that I had never heard before in my recordings. You can actually hear the fingers hitting the piano keys and fingernails scratching the guitar strings... One really satisfying thing is when people ask how many speakers I use to get that enveloping sound... Another thing that I like about them is voice reproduction. Mids and highs are accurate, defined and crystal clear...



I would say that is a pretty good description as I use the GS20's as fronts myself. You will love it when you get a matching center in there.


----------



## paranormalg35

wow that looks like a great place to kick back and have a drink.

and your right we do have the same art work!


Good job.


----------



## ldgibson76




ldgibson76 said:


> Hello Dan.
> 
> 
> How are you doing? You know I can't let your system just fade to the back of the WYSC section!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your setup is way too nice not to be recognized by the newbies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything in the works for the system or better yet, have there been any changes made recently?
> 
> 
> Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

^^ Thanks, ld...










No, unfortunately I haven't made any changes lately (other than a soft light behind the tv which by the way works great)... A couple of things came up, wife got hit by the recent layoff wave so now she's been looking for another gig. It'll pass, but I've also been contemplating relocation to another state. The room is what's been holding me back though...










I don't have a SACD player so I'm really close of getting that new Oppo universal player. This way I can move the Panny bluray to the living room, where our secondary system is.


Sound treatment is actually the number one thing I need to do - especially bass traps. I've been looking at GIK stuff... I also need a crossover, I've been eyeing the Rane SAC22...


And a matching center, I know - it's just that I wasn't sure about my fronts at first but I've grown to absolutely love them as they broke in. As 2 channel listening is way ahead on my priority list, I'm all right with the 5.1 sound for now. But I will definitely get a matching center...


I saw a really nice stand that I think might work well with my tv, so as you know this never really ends...


Talk to you soon!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15972723
> 
> 
> I had someone weld them to my specs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pic with the music server by the sub...



I love this Pic that looks awesome. Well done ddgtr.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Frank!!










Cheers!


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I like the soft glow of the lights and the "just barely visible" glint of the equipment. Low lighting can make a system look so.....sexy. lol


----------



## hometheatergeek

Just WOW.
























I wish you lived closer to me. I'd be there in a heartbeat to listen to your killer 2 channel system. One of these days I plan on moving all of my LP albums to my hard drive and am really interested in the Foobar software you use. Does the software allow you to use it like a mixer? I was a DJ back in the day and I own over 100 long play 12" records of danceable rock and roll and typical dance songs from the 80s and that software might come in handy. These records were never scratched played so I bet a could get a pretty penny for them once they are transfered.


Anyway really nice system you have there.


----------



## Purple Hippie

ddgtr,

The pictures look great but having been there, and having the pleasure of hearing music the way it was meant to be; well they just don't convey the true feeling you have in that room. The room is large, the ambiance is relaxing and elegant, and the "brown liquid" is plentiful.







I want you to know I have spent over six hours in the past two days on this site reading, looking at systems, getting lost. You Sir are a Pusher because I am hooked! I will post my stuff when I have time to take a few shots.

P.H. out (aka U.M.)


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Purple Hippie* /forum/post/17186186
> 
> 
> ddgtr,
> 
> The pictures look great but having been there, and having the pleasure of hearing music the way it was meant to be; well they just don't convey the true feeling you have in that room. The room is large, the ambiance is relaxing and elegant, and the "brown liquid" is plentiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to know I have spent over six hours in the past two days on this site reading, looking at systems, getting lost. You Sir are a Pusher because I am hooked! I will post my stuff when I have time to take a few shots.
> 
> P.H. out (aka U.M.)



Hey Michael!!


We have had a taste or two of the brown stuff in there, haven't we?







Glad you like this section of the forum and all right, I take full responsibility for your addiction...


I know you'll be posting your setup soon - and I know you'll get a lot of love here from all the Klipsch owners, not to mention the fact that your place is beautiful!


I'll see you soon!


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17187876
> 
> 
> I know you'll be posting your setup soon - and I know you'll get a lot of love here from all the Klipsch owners



Yep, much luv for Klipsch.


----------



## ddgtr

So after what seemed a long long time, I finally got an active crossover. It's not the Rane, but the dbx223xl. I wanted the option of being able to return it if it didn't work out, and noone around carried the Rane so I got the dbx...


I've read as much as possible about any possible artifacts that might be introduced by an active crossover and at times I completely gave up the idea...

But y'all know that the bug keeps biting, right?










I brought it home over the weekend and literally had to take my cabling apart to insert it into the mix. No pics yet because it's hooked up temporarily in case it didn't work.


To my surprise, it worked flawlessly: no change in sound (to my ears), which I am grateful for as this is exactly what I wanted. And as an added bonus, my system is overall quieter in the sense that any trace of hum is entirely gone - it's like the dbx is acting like a buffer!!


I will take some pics once it takes its place in the rack. I also want to thank Aaron Gilbert for giving me excellent advice on the matter of crossovers.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Dan.


Congrats on the acquistion of the active crossover!

At first, I was wondering how you would benefit from it. But, you answered that....noise level! What do you feel was causing the low-level hiss/hum in your system?


I have the low-level hum only when I use the DLO Docking station with the iPOD. I contribute that to poor design by DLO, being that the power supply is right next to the analog stage. That's why I wanted to get the Apple TV. But that is not the end all either.


I look forward to seeing the new photos.


Regards.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17272934
> 
> 
> Hello Dan.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the acquistion of the active crossover!
> 
> At first, I was wondering how you would benefit from it. But, you answered that....noise level! What do you feel was causing the low-level hiss/hum in your system?
> 
> 
> I have the low-level hum only when I use the DLO Docking station with the iPOD. I contribute that to poor design by DLO, being that the power supply is right next to the analog stage. That's why I wanted to get the Apple TV. But that is not the end all either.
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing the new photos.
> 
> 
> Regards.




ld, thanks!


Again, it was a pleasant surprise to get your pm. Not to mention that everyone here is happy you're back!










Yeah, my initial impression of the crossover was positive, despite the fact that I was expecting the worst. I know my post above was a bit unclear and confusing in that I was happy there was no change in sound







. What I meant was nothing changed in terms of soundstage, placement of instruments and vocal reproduction which I so much tried to achieve given my current gear. Aaron helped me a lot, he suffered through a few pm's going back and forth between us...


I have been experimenting with it and it really does what it's supposed to: take some pressure off the mains in the low range allowing them to excel at mids and highs. Although the difference is not easily noticeable (as the Monitors are great speakers) I'd say they sound a bit fuller. Not a lot, but as you know, every bit of improvement in our hobby is a win.


As for the hum, oh well... I won't talk about what I've done to isolate it because it's too long a list but it had something to do with the sub and amp not getting along. I went so far as to load both the sub and the 120lb amp in my truck and drove over to Pass Labs where Mr. Nelson himself checked out the amp, ran measurements and all that right in front of me, in the lab. Amp checked out great.


The crossover must act as a buffer because my system is REALLY quiet now. It was quiet before but now it's to my likin'!!










I recently came across the 2L site and downloaded some classical music in 24 bit 96khz 2ch, 24 bit 192khz 2 ch and 24 bit 96khz in 6 channel FLAC files. Foobar2k played them as expected and it sounded great! I was amazed these files were encoded between 3000 and 6000 kbps this is insane especially when a regular FLAC starts at approx. 700 kbps and up.


I will post pics of the crossover in the next couple of days. It now sits on an empty beer carton because the cables to the amp were not long enough (thinking ahead for cable management purpses), and the carton was the perfect height. I will not insert it into it's final place just yet because a move might be in order. We'll see...


Dan


----------



## prepress

Looking at the setup, it makes me wish a bit that I had kept my Sanus Euro A/V stand for my 11FD plasma. It would have been cheaper than what I ended up doing, which is buying a Hooker furniture cabinet for the TV. It's a great-looking piece and it's the same width of the TV, which is what I wanted, but in retrospect it would have been okay if the TV was wider than the stand (40"; the TV is 56"). The Hooker piece isn't designed with equipment like mine in mind. Your setup seems to balance that off nicely, since you have equipment arranged so it calls no undue attention to the fact.


----------



## maxumized

Good grief man. That's a nice audio setup.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by hometheatergeek
> 
> I'm glad your back where you belong here on AVS. That Pioneer Elite might just be the ticket for your system. It would be interesting how the Klipsch speakers would sound using the SC-27 as the processor. I have not had the opportunity to pair Klipsch speakers with a Pioneer setup.
> 
> 
> Glad things are running smoother for you and your family. Maybe your wife is just enjoying your system more and wants to learn about it. She probably is showing off the system, when your not home, and wants to be able to describe the system better.
> 
> 
> And to ddgtr
> 
> 
> That, my friend, is one funny story.





> Quote:
> Can you imagine Dan getting caught dragging that beast thru the house! His wife would have issued him a serious beat down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> __________________
> 
> "Chance favors the prepared mind." Louis Pasteur
> 
> ldgibson76



Posted by Croseiv


> Quote:
> LOL! These are two very funny posts.



Refer to the "My Audio Video/Experience" thread, post#378. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1004179 











Hey Dan, we have some guys cracking up about our adventures in A/V purchasing!


I couldn't help but to put the Pass Labs on Front Street so the world could see what cause your near beat down experience!







But looking at it my friend, it would have been well worth it!










Regards,


----------



## Waboman

Awesome room, ddgtr. Yeah, I'm a little slow, I just came across your thread.










I'm a fan of the Pass Labs amp. Very nice. In fact, I say we raise a glass or two (four or five) of the "brown liquid" and crank it up!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17574370
> 
> 
> Looking at the setup, it makes me wish a bit that I had kept my Sanus Euro A/V stand for my 11FD plasma. It would have been cheaper than what I ended up doing, which is buying a Hooker furniture cabinet for the TV. It's a great-looking piece and it's the same width of the TV, which is what I wanted, but in retrospect it would have been okay if the TV was wider than the stand (40"; the TV is 56"). The Hooker piece isn't designed with equipment like mine in mind. Your setup seems to balance that off nicely, since you have equipment arranged so it calls no undue attention to the fact.



Hi prepress,


Good to "see" you in this section of the forum!!


Yeah, it was pretty economical doing it this way, plus that with my gear, I almost had no other choice since the priority was the placement of the mains and making sure they had enough room to breathe, etc. This will change though, as a move might be in order.

Thanks!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxumized* /forum/post/17577560
> 
> 
> Good grief man. That's a nice audio setup.



Thank you, maxumized!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17676452
> 
> 
> Posted by Croseiv
> 
> 
> Refer to the "My Audio Video/Experience" thread, post#378. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1004179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dan, we have some guys cracking up about our adventures in A/V purchasing!
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but to put the Pass Labs on Front Street so the world could see what cause your near beat down experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But looking at it my friend, it would have been well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



ld, you know me well!







For that thing, I would have gladly taken a lashing in a public square while still sporting a huge grin from one ear to the other!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17678527
> 
> 
> Awesome room, ddgtr. Yeah, I'm a little slow, I just came across your thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of the Pass Labs amp. Very nice. In fact, I say we raise a glass or two (four or five) of the "brown liquid" and crank it up!



Thanks, Waboman!! And cheers!!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> ld, you know me well! For that thing, I would have gladly taken a lashing in a public square while still sporting a huge grin from one ear to the other!



Hey Dan, you are my West Coast A/V brutha from another mutha! That's how we roll!










Have a good evening!


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Hey ddgtr wishing you and your family a merry christmas


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17685027
> 
> 
> Hey Dan, you are my West Coast A/V brutha from another mutha! That's how we roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good evening!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Word!!










Merry Christmas!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17781152
> 
> 
> Hey ddgtr wishing you and your family a merry christmas



Merry Christmas to you and yours!! And Everyone else on AVS!!!


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17782210
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!!



Thank you and Merry Christmas to you as well sir!


----------



## Waboman

Merry Christmas, ddgtr to you and your family.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Dan,


Wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas . Don't forget to post pictures of all the







stuff you got.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Dan.


If you were wondering where the regulars have been, a few of us were hangin' over at bluray.com. Waboman has been straight-up kidnapped! He started a thread and 1 day later, the thread has over 100 entries!









I'm sure if you opened a thread and posted photos of your system, the response would be very similar to what Waboman and Croseiv has received.


By the way, I hope you had a joyous Christmas.


Regards,


----------



## ddgtr

LOL, Yeah, it was kind of quiet here for a while... Temporary migration over to bluray.com...







Is you setup posted there also??


Christmas was good, spent time with family which is the best gift one could ask for, even during these times. Went to mom's house where there is always an unlimited supply of chow...










It looks like we will be moving pretty soon. Various reasons, but I am sure sad to leave this room behind after all the work I've put into it. The good thing is I get to do it again, and this time I will avoid all the mistakes I made here. One thing I really hate is the actual moving part: couches, fridges, it's going to suck!!


later...


----------



## TheFactor

subscribed


----------



## Franin

Happy new year Dan


----------



## hometheatergeek

In honor of Waboman


Have a Rockin Good Year Dan!!


----------



## prepress

Happy New Year to all. Enjoy your systems, regardless of price or sophistication. That is, until you see or want something better, in which case you may not be able to enjoy your systems.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17829337
> 
> 
> In honor of Waboman
> 
> 
> Have a Rockin Good Year Dan!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/17830261
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to all. Enjoy your systems, regardless of price or sophistication. That is, until you see or want something better, in which case you may not be able to enjoy your systems.



Happy New Year, with nothing but good health, good luck and prosperity!


----------



## ldgibson76

Hey Dan, check out my entry on this thread below! You're gonna crack up!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1216978 


Regards,


----------



## ddgtr

I'm heading there now... You've got a pm on bluray...


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


THAT IS THE FUNNIEST POST I HAVE EVER READ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17976945
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> THAT IS THE FUNNIEST POST I HAVE EVER READ!!!!!!!!!!



Those guys are such knuckleheads!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17976889
> 
> 
> Hey Dan, check out my entry on this thread below! You're gonna crack up!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1216978
> 
> 
> Regards,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17976945
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> THAT IS THE FUNNIEST POST I HAVE EVER READ!!!!!!!!!!



That was great! ld, you crack me up.


----------



## pcweber111

I tell you, some people never fail to entertain. My brain hurts after reading through that thread.


----------



## ddgtr

This week I started dismantling my system.







We are moving to another house, we got the keys Wednesday.


I will of course have another dedicated room, soundproofed and acoustically treated. Wife gets remodeled kitchen and master bath in exchange for giving up all rights to my room, so no WAF.


I have a question for those with projectors:


I don't know whether or not I will get a projector since I really like my 60" Kuro, but I do want to wire the room for one just in case I want to experiment. So what preliminary steps do I have to do:

- room will be 19' x 16.5' x 9 1/2' tall

- how far back should the pj be from the screen, possibly 90" 2:35:1

- obviously, dead centered on the screen, right?

- any kind of special framing or hardware on ceiling or can that be resolved at install time?

- longest hdmi cable??

- plug on ceiling - location?

- anything else that I may have overlooked?


Thanks!


----------



## youthman

ddgtr, you can see the specs of my room here .


My room is similar in size to yours, and my screen is close to the size of yours.


With my projector, I had to angle mine downwards since I could not lower it any further due to the height of the rear riser. If at all possible, with the panasonic, it is best to have the projector no higher than the top of your screen. If it is higher, you will have to angle it downwards and use keystone if you are to take advantage of the memory zoom (which is a bit part of why I chose my projector).


No special hardware for the ceiling mount. Just mount it to the joists so it doesn't come down.


I was thinking I had a 30' HDMI cable but my build thread says 40'. Regardless, it works great at that length. No issues whatsoever. It's from Monoprice.


I chose to install a plug in the attic instead of in the ceiling. That way the cord is able to be fed through the ceiling mount to hide the wire.


I was going to go with a 50" Plasma but when I taped it off on the wall in the bare room, I quickly realized that it would not give me the "Movie Experience" that I was looking. To me, the projector is what makes a dedicated theater room a theater room. In this case, size does matter.


----------



## ddgtr

thanks youthman!


----------



## youthman

You are quite welcome. I'm far from an audiophile and am relatively new to the worlld of projection but that is my experience with them. The new Panasonic AE4000 is $500 less than I paid for mine. Great projector.


----------



## ddgtr

My new Foobar2000 UI. I'm constantly working on it, just because it's so much fun!! Great program!! The directory structure on the left corner only shows a fraction of my library. This screenshot was taken from the living room system, which has a limited number of songs on it. Mine it's already all packed up ready for the move.












This is a tentative layout of the new room. Drawing is pretty much to scale, a square represents one square foot.


There will be no windows. The tv will be wall mounted with one of those retractable arm mounts so that when listening to music it can be pushed back up against the wall.


I will wire the room for 7.1 and also for a possible projector down the road.


The rear seating row will be on a raised platform.


----------



## Waboman

The new HT room layout looks fantastic, Double D.










Just a thought, you may want to wire it for a 7.2 or even a 9.2 system. Who knows what the future will hold...


----------



## youthman

Totally agree with Waboman. It's much easier and less expensive to run all of your wires now that you want. I wired for 7.1 although I only had a 5.1 when I started. If you can, it's a good idea to run conduit so that in the future, it makes it easier to fish wire through the wall when you get ready to upgrade.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks, Wabo and youthman, great advice!!


youthman, I have a question for you: I know you said you had put a plug in the attic for your pj. Is that plug on the same circuit with the rest of the components? The reason I'm asking is because I have had some nasty experiences with ground loops before...


----------



## youthman

A friend helped me run the plug. He tied into the light switch in the attic which is on the other side of the house so I believe it is on a separate circuit than the outlets in the projector room for that reason.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17977150
> 
> 
> Those guys are such knuckleheads!



I said it over there and will here, too. There are some things science cannot explain.


----------



## prepress

Looking at your photos again I can understand the idea of bass traps, as you mentioned earlier. Your speakers are pretty close to the walls. Too bad the room wasn't wider. How about the new place?


----------



## ddgtr

The new place will be about 3 feet wider, so I will definitely have more room. The dimensions are listed in the drawing on page 4...


I know the pics don't show it, but my fronts are at least 2 feet from the back wall and about 16 to 18 inches from the side walls, which is pretty much what Monitor Audio recommends. The problem I was having in the room in the pics was the standing bass waves in the corners it was really obvious. I will do it right this time...


Were you able to get a hold of the folks at Odyssey?


----------



## prepress

I didn't get around to it last night. I'm getting too undisciplined, I think. Until the work situation is clearer, I'll proceed with caution. The "L" word is now about, and even though it won't necessarily affect my area, buying any big-ticket item right now may be unwise. Research continues, though, and I should call Odyssey if I'm going to get the info I want.


----------



## ddgtr

I should have just waited until I received it, but what the heck... Here is a preview of my newest addition: a usb transport (hiFace) from m2tech, currently undergoing major mods by John Kenny. The final product will look different.


----------



## prepress

Are the mods to improve the sound?


By the way, there's a hair on the floor in your photo.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18470233
> 
> 
> Are the mods to improve the sound?
> 
> 
> By the way, there's a hair on the floor in your photo.



That photo was taken by John, that's his floor!!!



















Most people who archive their music digitally underestimate the importance of having a clean signal path from the pc to the dac/receiver. I often see high end speakers and amps fed directly from itunes or Win Media Player and while the sound IS good, I believe there is room for improvement. That's why I'm going this route.




The hiFace is already receiving stellar reviews for its simplicity, low cost and the ability to pass the hi rez 24/196 unmolested. It has very low jitter clocks and asynchronous usb. However, like other USB transports it takes it 5V supply from USB & regulates it down to 3.3V & 1.8V. This is where the mods come in. I am quoting from John:


_*Hiface Power Supplies*

The Hiface uses 3 different power supplies internally to it’s different on-board chips

5V supply to the SPDIF generating chip

3.3V supply to the USB receiver chip, FPGA chip & clocks

1.8V supply also to the FPGA chip.


Ensuring clean PS is important for every area in the unit but it is crucial in the clock handling areas.


My PS mods address these crucial clock handling functions bypassing the 3.3V regulator & providing a way to connect an independent clean external 3.3V supply to the clocks & a separate 3.3V supply to the FPGA & USB receiver chips. These mods significantly improve the sonics of the unit. This is not a subtle change – it is noticeable from the first note.

*Sound Improvements*

All the usual clichés apply but they are true:

- The HiFace has better clarity all through the frequency range

- bass is amazingly textured & powerful

- treble has an airiness to it

- finer details are revealed

- soundstage is deep & wide with venues & recording ambience being revealed clearly


as I’ve said before, it sounds just like really good analogue, not a bit of digititis in it.

*Other improvements*

Other smaller improvements are also achieved through bypassing the USB 5V supply & providing a clean 5V external supply. Not only does this improve the supply to the SPDIF generating chip but it also removes the need for the USB cable to carry power. The cable can now just perform the job of carrying the USB signals and nothing else. This should allow the use of a reasonably cheap USB cable & no more need for expensive “audiophile” USB cables. It should also mean that the variability of the PC/laptop PS is no longer an issue with USB audio.


_The modded unit (which by the way, I am getting the first one














) has been receiving lots of praises. It should be a few weeks until I get it. John is going to enclose it in a box, with led lights, batteries, switches, etc.


We are almost ready to finally move in and I will be posting pictures of the new room soon.


Peace


----------



## AvGeek07

That hair looks like a pubic hair! LOL sorry,i couldn't resist


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18470659
> 
> 
> That photo was taken by John, that's his floor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who archive their music digitally underestimate the importance of having a clean signal path from the pc to the dac/receiver. I often see high end speakers and amps fed directly from itunes or Win Media Player and while the sound IS good, I believe there is room for improvement. That's why I'm going this route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hiFace is already receiving stellar reviews for its simplicity, low cost and the ability to pass the hi rez 24/196 unmolested. It has very low jitter clocks and asynchronous usb. However, like other USB transports it takes it 5V supply from USB & regulates it down to 3.3V & 1.8V. This is where the mods come in. I am quoting from John:
> 
> 
> _*Hiface Power Supplies*
> 
> The Hiface uses 3 different power supplies internally to it's different on-board chips
> 
> 5V supply to the SPDIF generating chip
> 
> 3.3V supply to the USB receiver chip, FPGA chip & clocks
> 
> 1.8V supply also to the FPGA chip.
> 
> 
> Ensuring clean PS is important for every area in the unit but it is crucial in the clock handling areas.
> 
> 
> My PS mods address these crucial clock handling functions bypassing the 3.3V regulator & providing a way to connect an independent clean external 3.3V supply to the clocks & a separate 3.3V supply to the FPGA & USB receiver chips. These mods significantly improve the sonics of the unit. This is not a subtle change - it is noticeable from the first note.
> 
> *Sound Improvements*
> 
> All the usual clichés apply but they are true:
> 
> - The HiFace has better clarity all through the frequency range
> 
> - bass is amazingly textured & powerful
> 
> - treble has an airiness to it
> 
> - finer details are revealed
> 
> - soundstage is deep & wide with venues & recording ambience being revealed clearly
> 
> 
> as I've said before, it sounds just like really good analogue, not a bit of digititis in it.
> 
> *Other improvements*
> 
> Other smaller improvements are also achieved through bypassing the USB 5V supply & providing a clean 5V external supply. Not only does this improve the supply to the SPDIF generating chip but it also removes the need for the USB cable to carry power. The cable can now just perform the job of carrying the USB signals and nothing else. This should allow the use of a reasonably cheap USB cable & no more need for expensive audiophile USB cables. It should also mean that the variability of the PC/laptop PS is no longer an issue with USB audio.
> 
> 
> _The modded unit (which by the way, I am getting the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) has been receiving lots of praises. It should be a few weeks until I get it. John is going to enclose it in a box, with led lights, batteries, switches, etc.
> 
> 
> We are almost ready to finally move in and I will be posting pictures of the new room soon.
> 
> 
> Peace



You HT guys are really into this stuff.







I'm just an audiophile with delusions of HT grandeur.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AvGeek07* /forum/post/18473825
> 
> 
> That hair looks like a pubic hair! LOL sorry,i couldn't resist



Oops, I'll make sure to pick 'em all up next time I upload a pic... Can't believe that one got away, nasty little thing!!!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18518311
> 
> 
> You HT guys are really into this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just an audiophile with delusions of HT grandeur.



Haha, not at all... Actually, the hiFace has nothing to do with HT stuff. Strictly pure audio. I have been waiting a long time for someone to put out a product like this that is reasonably priced. I really didn't want to go the bit perfect sound card route...

The fact that I could also get it modded for almost the cost of parts is an added bonus.


Is the amp situation still on hold for the time being? "When" the time comes, have you decided on which one to go with?


Regards.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18520702
> 
> 
> Haha, not at all... Actually, the hiFace has nothing to do with HT stuff. Strictly pure audio. I have been waiting a long time for someone to put out a product like this that is reasonably priced. I really didn't want to go the bit perfect sound card route...
> 
> The fact that I could also get it modded for almost the cost of parts is an added bonus.
> 
> 
> Is the amp situation still on hold for the time being? "When" the time comes, have you decided on which one to go with?
> 
> 
> Regards.



The job situation is still uncertain, so the amps are on hold. If things go well with the job, I really should aim lower than the Macs or even the JC 1s for money reasons. I have a different perspective now, and the Odysseys make much more sense (though I'm still not crazy about the long break-in time), or the newer B&Ks. The Emotivas are a good deal also, but may change the sound of the system too much, as they're reported to be more neutral whereas I like the tube-ish sound I get from the B&Ks I have now.


I lean toward getting info on the Odysseys. A soft-start circuit which mitigates inrush of current at turn-on is something I prefer, and I know the Emos have it, as do the Macs and Parasounds. I don't know about the Odysseys.


----------



## Bunga99

Very Nice set-up! Great Job.


----------



## jkeny

Hey guys,

I just came across this thread on my Friday night browse of the net after a few glasses of wine. As you can tell from my sig. I'm John Kenny (famous shedder of pubic hairs







) & if I knew ddgtr's name I would address him by it.


The new unit is boxed up with switch, led & battery charger socket incorporated in a box along with 2 LiFEPO4 batteries. Website & pics are here http://sites.google.com/site/hifacemods/ 


Here's a little teaser review:


> Quote:
> I was totally floored by what I heard. The improvement was real and big compared to the other converters. What impressed more about the modded hiface vs. the other converters is that the modded hiface made everything sound real while the others struggled at various degrees to portray a poor copy of the real thing.
> 
> I just didn't have the strength/will yesterday night to switch to another dac to confirm my findings. I was able to just sit back and listen to the music without analyzing it ... which is a rare thing for me



And a pic:


----------



## jkeny

BTW, there's now a version for feeding I2S into a DAC - this could be a Sabre DAC - Buffalo or AckoDAC http://ackoav.spaces.live.com/


----------



## ddgtr

*@bunga99*: thanks for the compliments. my kuro brother! I have also looked at your system and will post in your thread...


*@jkeny:* You are always one step ahead!!







I was going to let you know about this little corner of cyberspace when my new room was completely finished...


Speaking of a few glasses of wine, I just got back from my brother's birthday party. All I can say is that there was not shortage of the brown liquid... Hell, I've been trying to get this boy to drink good old fashion Kentucky bourbon instead of the Crown Royal for years with no success...










I am really pumped up about my new toy which is being modded by John. As of last week, it was being reviewed by someone in France... When he's done the unit will be shipped back to John and then to me.


You guys are pretty lucky to get a quick glimpse at what the first boxed unit, I haven't even seen it!! I've got to tell you, it looks really really cool!!


John, thanks so much for all the excellent work you've done! I am sincerely impressed by your honesty and above all, your knowledge!!!


If anyone is interested in reading more on the subject, here are a couple of very, very informative links:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/us...5/index63.html 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mod...-units-481293/ 


*@ld:* I hope everything is well with the procedure you're undergoing. We really miss you here on this section of avs!!!!


----------



## jkeny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18531676
> 
> *@bunga99*: thanks for the compliments. my kuro brother! I have also looked at your system and will post in your thread...
> 
> 
> *@jkeny:* You are always one step ahead!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to let you know about this little corner of cyberspace when my new room was completely finished...
> 
> 
> Speaking of a few glasses of wine, I just got back from my brother's birthday party. All I can say is that there was not shortage of the brown liquid... Hell, I've been trying to get this boy to drink good old fashion Kentucky bourbon instead of the Crown Royal for years with no success...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really pumped up about my new toy which is being modded by John. As of last week, it was being reviewed by someone in France... When he's done the unit will be shipped back to John and then to me.
> 
> 
> You guys are pretty lucky to get a quick glimpse at what the first boxed unit, I haven't even seen it!! I've got to tell you, it looks really really cool!!
> 
> 
> John, thanks so much for all the excellent work you've done! I am sincerely impressed by your honesty and above all, your knowledge!!!
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in reading more on the subject, here are a couple of very, very informative links:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/us...5/index63.html
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mod...-units-481293/
> 
> 
> *@ld:* I hope everything is well with the procedure you're undergoing. We really miss you here on this section of avs!!!!



Thanks Danny (I believe?),

I'm a member here for years now but not a frequent poster - I think I have some old posts going back a bit.


Speaking of all things alcoholic - here's one that I'm going to try & it will divide people into two camps - a beer float made with stout (Young's double chocolate stout) & vanilla ice-cream - hmmmm, yummy (Yuk, I hear you say







) Hey don't knock it until you try it (haven't tried it yet but I have a sweet tooth!


Anyway, thanks for your kind words & I'm putting some finishing touches to your unit this weekend & away she goes off to a new home (yours) on Monday, I anticipate.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AvGeek07* /forum/post/18473825
> 
> 
> That hair looks like a pubic hair! LOL sorry,i couldn't resist


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkeny* /forum/post/18531724
> 
> 
> Thanks Danny (I believe?),
> 
> I'm a member here for years now but not a frequent poster - I think I have some old posts going back a bit.
> 
> 
> Speaking of all things alcoholic - here's one that I'm going to try & it will divide people into two camps - a beer float made with stout (Young's double chocolate stout) & vanilla ice-cream - hmmmm, yummy (Yuk, I hear you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Hey don't knock it until you try it (haven't tried it yet but I have a sweet tooth!
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your kind words & I'm putting some finishing touches to your unit this weekend & away she goes off to a new home (yours) on Monday, I anticipate.



Haha, that sounds good John! I would have never thought of that, but I would definitely jump over the peach flavored beer like a kangaroo to get to the beer float you mentioned...

















I'm off to the new place, believe it or not: yes, sunday... It pays to drink with all these guys, when you really need them they'll show up, hangover or not...


Main house is done. In my listening room, finishing touches: touch up paint and a few baseboards. We will start moving in on Friday. I did take some pictures but have not had a chance to upload them yet.


Thanks again John!!


Danny


----------



## ddgtr

I was finally able to locate some OC 703 and 705 FRK panels. I bought 8 ea. 2" 2' x 4' 703 and 6 ea. 2" 2' x 4' 705 FRK for bass traps. The traps will be 6" thick, open back and front.


----------



## ddgtr

On Saturday, my friend Michael and I took a road trip to Reno to see Mark at RenoHiFi. I had been itching to upgrade my X250.5 for a while now... which I did on Saturday and it's breaking in as I'm writing, enjoying itself in its new home.










Based on my previous experiences with Pass Labs, I decided to stay with this brand. Top notch quality and sound from the Pass factory paired with unparalleled service and knowledge from Mark made my decision quite easy...



Mark was very kind to accommodate us for a quite extensive listening session so we could compare and A/B the following amps from Pass Labs: XA100.5(monos), X350.5(stereo) and XA160.5(monos). Here is a pic Michael took with his iphone of some of the contenders:












Yeah, as you can imagine we were in amp heaven...











The equipment used for the session, other than the amps:


Pass Labs XP20 preamp

Pass Labs SR-2 speakers

Klipsch La Scala speakers w/2 Sunfire subs

Wadia cd player

Sony turntable with Pass Labs phono stage (XP25 or 15??)


In addition to Mark's extensive LP and CD collections, I brought 2 cds I made. If anyone is interested I could post a list with he songs.


We mainly used the SR-2 speakers for obvious reasons, although the La Scala's were excellent, too! I must say that the SR-2's impressed me very much: imaging, soundstage, very accurate and detailed... They really made our listening session a lot easier in that we were able to spot the differences in the three amps and be on the same page. This is not about speakers so I'm going to move on but I must say that when the time comes these are on my list...










First off, there are many people who say that all amps sound pretty much the same. I could not disagree more!


Let me say that this was not a blind test. I was at some point going to request it, but although the differences were subtle, they were definitely there, no question. What also surprised me is that all three of us heard exactly the same thing in terms of differences between the amps and agreed on it, but at the same time we had different tastes as to which one we liked best. It just goes to show, you can't argue with one's preferences...


The XA100.5 and the XA160.5 are monoblocks and run in class A exclusively, while the X350.5 is stereo and runs in class A for the first 30 watts then switches to AB. The X350.5 was a one month old unit not broken it yet.


We started off with the 350 and my cds. It took me about an hour of continuous cycling through the songs I brought to get used to the overall sound of Mark's system and the room's acoustics. When we warmed up a bit, we switched to the XA100.5. For the extensive tests, we used Tori Amos' "Bells For Her". Listened to it about 2 times and switched back to the 350 and back to the 100's again. We went back and forth a few times... We all noticed the same thing: the 100s were smoother, warmer, silk like, soothing and very easy to listen to... The 350 however was more detailed - cleaner, faster. Both amps imaged the same and no difference in the sound stage depth or width. Both excellent sounding.


Mark then switched to the XA160.5 monos. Immediately we looked at one another. Personally, I expected them to sound just like the 100's. Nope...

Interestingly, they sounded like a hybrid between the 100's and the 350: a bit warmer and smoother than the 350, but more detailed than the 100's. I would venture to say that they were a bit, just a bit closer to the 350 then to the 100's...


So what's the verdict you ask?


Michael exclusively loved the XA100.5 monos for their silky sound. I liked the XA160.5 for the more detailed sound and it appears that so did Mark. Michael was dead set on the 100's, whereas both Mark and I agreed that depending on what you listen to, either the 100's, the 160's or the 350 would be do...


These are all amazing amps, and personally I learned a lot. I chose the X350.5 because of the overall impression it made in terms of balancing warmth and detail. If money was no object, I would have gotten the 160's. Price was a bit of a factor as the 160's are about double the price of the 350. I will use it with my Candela tube preamp which will also add a touch of warmth, so this was another factor in my decision.


I will plan another trip to Reno in the near future: I would like to bring my preamp and put it up against the XP series. Mark seemed very interested so there you have it!


I will post a pic with the new amp soon!


Peace.


----------



## Waboman

Hey dd,


Congrats and excellent choice on your new amp! The X350.5 is one awesome amp.


A hifi roadtrip sounds like a rockin' good time. That's an awesome pic of the roomful o' amps.







I can only imagine how the XA160.5 mono-block class A amps must rock! And you know what Jessica Alba says...










Since you're going back to Reno (the biggest little town in America, I believe) stop by the tables and let Harrah's pick up the tab for your new amp.










P.S. Your room must be nearing completion. I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Wabo, I appreciate the kind words!


LOL, and I do know what Ms. JA says, I've been visiting your thread quite often since you posted those pics!!










We did stop by the tables after the audition... I was trippin' about parking the car with the amp in it, so we used the valet parking. My buddy Michael won $145 in about 8 minutes while I literally got kicked out of Circus Circus for winning too many toys... I hate gambling, but I'm a freaking surgeon at catapulting those rubber chickens into the spinning pot.














Even if I give the toys to kids watching, they still only let you win once! Crooks, I tell you!! Anyways, after about 10 minutes I said screw it, I don't want that amp alone in the parking lot for too long and we left.


Valet got us the car, I opened the trunk and tried to lift the box (the 350.5 weighs in at a modest 150 lbs) - I said it's all good and heavy but Michael went what if they put rocks in it so I had to open the damn box to make sure...


On the way back we had some great Mexican food and Negra Modelo on tap which I've never had before. That was some good beer!!


Room is done, I just have to clean it up and take pics!


----------



## prepress

With all those class A amps, I hope your AC is working







.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

We need pics!


----------



## ddgtr

Room is done, just a bit of clean up to do. Acoustic panels and diffusers took a long time, but finally got it just right and all the flutter echoes are gone.


Got a few new components, I updated the first post on page one...


The computer by the left speaker will be relocated to a new location.












Found this in great condition: Pio PL-530 turntable.






































*The little black box with a red led light is a hiFace usb transport modified by none other than mister John Kenny. This is an awesome little gadget, that has eliminated a lot of my headaches trying to get bit perfect sound out of my pc without Windows interfering... More on this later.*


----------



## homank76

Ummmm...SWEET.


----------



## prepress

Wow. If I had that kind of space...


Looks good.


----------



## ddgtr

homank76 and prepress, thanks for the props...


Onkyo fan here, I have only owned Onkyo receivers. Never gave up on me. Have another one set up in the living room for the kids.


Charles, room's not that big, only about 15'7" by about 19'6" by 9'6" tall. Btw, when are you going to take more pics of your system??


----------



## homank76

No offense ddgtr, but you have a lot more space than most people. I'm currently stationed in South Korea and that room buries my apartment alive. Even my living room in Florida.


----------



## ddgtr

homank, never thought of it in those terms...







This is actually my 2 car garage, converted... My dually truck would not have fit anyway, since the garage was only 20x20.


And just wanted to say a big Thank You for your service, it's much appreciated! We get carried away with this and that and worry about rolled off highs while you guys are out there in harm's way...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19165788
> 
> 
> homank76 and prepress, thanks for the props...
> 
> 
> Onkyo fan here, I have only owned Onkyo receivers. Never gave up on me. Have another one set up in the living room for the kids.
> 
> 
> Charles, room's not that big, only about 15'7" by about 19'6" by 9'6" tall. Btw, when are you going to take more pics of your system??



That's a bit bigger than my 14' x 18'5" x (about) 10', but yours looks bigger because it's less cluttered and doesn't appear to have the design anomalies mine does (fireplace, two doors, big radiator).


Actually, I took some pictures last night before realizing I hadn't dusted in a while. It's too obvious in most of the photos, so it'll have to wait until I can dust. Older buildings get dusty very fast.


----------



## Waboman

Holy moly!







That's simply a fantastic looking room, double D! You took your time and did it right. I love how you incorporated the room treatments. My hats off to you and a job well done. Now I'm gonna grab a pizza and a 12 pack, and if I drive straight thru, I should be pulling up in your driveway in about 2 days.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19165852
> 
> 
> homank, never thought of it in those terms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually my 2 car garage, converted... My dually truck would not have fit anyway, since the garage was only 20x20.
> 
> 
> And just wanted to say a big thank you for your service, it's much appreciated! We get carried away with this and that and worry about rolled off highs while you guys are out there in harm's way...



Agreed. Big time.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Looks to me that like someone has hit a grand slam here.


----------



## Fanaticalism

DD, that room is gorgeous!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/19168827
> 
> 
> Looks to me that like someone has hit a grand slam here.



Thanks HTG, I appreciate you stopping by! How's everything going?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/19169573
> 
> 
> DD, that room is gorgeous!



Fanaticalism, it's good to hear from you again!! I trust all is well?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19168154
> 
> 
> Holy moly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's simply a fantastic looking room, double D! You took your time and did it right. I love how you incorporated the room treatments. My hats off to you and a job well done. Now I'm gonna grab a pizza and a 12 pack, and if I drive straight thru, I should be pulling up in your driveway in about 2 days.



Wabo, thanks a bunch!! Listen, just keep driving, don't worry about the food and booze, you know ol' ddgtr has got that covered!! Just pick up our forum friends (Frank's gotta fly), the jalepeno ginger crab with clams is getting cold!!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19170056
> 
> 
> Wabo, thanks a bunch!! Listen, just keep driving, don't worry about the food and booze, you know ol' ddgtr has got that covered!! Just pick up our forum friends (Frank's gotta fly), the jalepeno ginger crab with clams is getting cold!!!



Lol. You're killing me, double D.










Road trip! My car only fits 5, but I'm sure we can squeeze a few more in. Gettin' cozy.














C'mon Frank, it's time to come to the Northern Hemisphere.








We gotta break in ddgtr's new room the right way.


----------



## hikarate

I feel privileged just to see a picture of that room.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19170044
> 
> 
> Thanks HTG, I appreciate you stopping by! How's everything going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fanaticalism, it's good to hear from you again!! I trust all is well?



Can't complain. The little one isn't so little (to these eyes atleast, they grow up so fast!) anymore and is certainly a handful. Truly enjoying it!


----------



## Spurrier Sucks

Congratulations! That is an amazing room.


----------



## btf1980

Awesome setup! That room must get really toasty between the pass labs power amp & the onkyo unit. Winter is coming, the warmth could come in handy.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19170056
> 
> 
> Wabo, thanks a bunch!! Listen, just keep driving, don't worry about the food and booze, you know ol' ddgtr has got that covered!! Just pick up our forum friends (Frank's gotta fly), the jalepeno ginger crab with clams is getting cold!!!



Swap out the crab and clam for chicken, and we have a deal







.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/19173604
> 
> 
> I feel privileged just to see a picture of that room.



Thanks hikarate... But it's not all that, when it's all said and done it's just a room...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spurrier Sucks* /forum/post/19174475
> 
> 
> Congratulations! That is an amazing room.



Cheers Spur! I checked your thread and totally dig the total transformation your rig has undergone!!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/19174411
> 
> 
> Can't complain. The little one isn't so little (to these eyes atleast, they grow up so fast!) anymore and is certainly a handful. Truly enjoying it!



Ha, ain't that the truth!!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19176425
> 
> 
> Swap out the crab and clam for chicken, and we have a deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL, Charles - chicken it is, now hurry up, Wabo is outside honking...


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15260414
> 
> *
> 
> 
> UPDATE: NEW PICS AND EQUIPMENT...*
> 
> 
> So after about a year of hard work it is finally done... Well, almost...
> 
> Not as nice as some of the setups here but it's the best I could do under the circumstances...
> 
> 
> Finally, the emphasis is on the 2 channel setup. I still have some work to do like getting a matching center channel for my fronts and a few other minor mods, but this is about it. At least for now.
> 
> 
> Feedback is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> My equipment:
> 
> *For 2 channel listening:*
> 
> Monitor Audio Gold Reference GR20 speakers
> 
> Odyssey Candela tube (12AU7) preamp with HT bypass - one of my favorite pieces of equip. together with Pass and the Bryston DAC...
> 
> Pass Labs x350.5 2 channel power amplifier 350wpc, first 30 watts of pure class A power
> 
> Shunyata Venom Power Cord for the Pass amp
> 
> Bryston BDA-1 DAC (see pic at bottom of page)
> 
> dbx223XL active crossover
> 
> Pioneer PL-530 turntable
> 
> John Kenny Modified M2Tech HiFace USB Transport
> 
> Streaming FLAC files from my pc using Foobar2000
> 
> Jensen IsoMax isolation transformer
> 
> Custom made speaker cables, XLR and RCA by John Wood
> 
> Oyaide DB-510 BNC from the USB transport to the DAC
> 
> *HT setup:*
> 
> All of the above plus:
> 
> Onkyo Tx Sr 805 receiver
> 
> Polk Surrounds OWM5
> 
> Polk Surround backs OWM3
> 
> Polk center (upgrading to M.Audio sometime in the near future)
> 
> Velodyne CT-150 15" sub
> 
> Panasonic BD-30 bluray player
> 
> Pioneer 51FD bluray player
> 
> JVC VHS player (still keeping it for the unbelievable build quality)...
> 
> Pioneer KURO Elite 9G Pro 151-FD 60" plasma
> 
> Toshiba A30 HD-DVD player (not shown in pictures)
> 
> XBOX 360 in sucky white color, HDMI-less and louder than a police siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harmony 880
> 
> monster RCA and monoprice HDMI, optical and digital coax cables
> 
> *Room Treatments:*
> 
> 
> OC 705 bass traps: 4 pieces
> 
> OC 703 4 x 2 panels: 14 pieces
> 
> OC 703 2x 2 panels: 4 pieces
> 
> Poly diffusers: 14 pieces
> 
> All hand made by yours truly...
> 
> *Other:*
> 
> Panamax 5400 power conditioner/voltage regulator
> 
> Cowon D2 PMP, 8GB + 16GB expandable SDHC card
> 
> Lutron remote control dimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics:



Wow! Great job on the room remodel. I'm jealous. I bet it sounds fanatically clean now with the room treatment.


----------



## prepress

You know, that Pass amp being out front looks like it's standing guard. It's certainly big enough. I like it.


A vexing hurdle has been cleared in my own situation, in that yesterday I finally (with help) put together that Wood Technology CD/DVD rack I've had since May of last year, the TO-1260. The whole right side of the room now has to be rearranged next. And yes, I'm moving closer to starting a thread. I have to keep up with you and the others here, after all!


----------



## KahunaCanuck

DDGTR, the room and the food look delicious!


I have to say, Pass would be my first choice if I was going to change amps...on looks alone!


Would like to hers more about the USB out gizmo!


Great job!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19179012
> 
> 
> You know, that Pass amp being out front looks like it's standing guard. It's certainly big enough. I like it.
> 
> 
> A vexing hurdle has been cleared in my own situation, in that yesterday I finally (with help) put together that Wood Technology CD/DVD rack I've had since May of last year, the TO-1260. The whole right side of the room now has to be rearranged next. And yes, I'm moving closer to starting a thread. I have to keep up with you and the others here, after all!




Looking forward to it, Charles!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KahunaCanuck* /forum/post/19181416
> 
> 
> DDGTR, the room and the food look delicious!
> 
> 
> I have to say, Pass would be my first choice if I was going to change amps...on looks alone!
> 
> 
> Would like to hers more about the USB out gizmo!
> 
> 
> Great job!



Thanks KC!!



Yeah, I've had really good experiences with Pass amps and their service dept. The fact that their factory is about 45 min away helped with the decision to purchase one.


The USB transport is made by M2Tech and it is called hiFace. It is an asyncronuous transport, made in Italy, does up to and including 24/192. I found it during my quest to get bit perfect sound out of my pc. It plugs via a USB cable into the pc and via either a BNC or spdif rca into a DAC.


My unit is a modified one. John Kenny did the mod, which includes feeding the hiface battery power instead of getting it from the computer's power supply. I love it, very detailed, and John was great to work with. Here is a link to more info...

http://sites.google.com/site/hifacemods/home


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19178416
> 
> 
> Wow! Great job on the room remodel. I'm jealous. I bet it sounds fanatically clean now with the room treatment.



Tim, thanks! It does sound a lot better than without treatments... My last thing is to run REW. I'm waiting on the mic, I have everything else. I appreciate your detailed help with the equipment list.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19183009
> 
> 
> Thanks KC!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've had really good experiences with Pass amps and their service dept. The fact that their factory is about 45 min away helped with the decision to purchase one.
> 
> 
> The USB transport is made by M2Tech and it is called hiFace. It is an asyncronuous transport, made in Italy, does up to and including 24/192. I found it during my quest to get bit perfect sound out of my pc. It plugs via a USB cable into the pc and via either a BNC or spdif rca into a DAC.
> 
> 
> My unit is a modified one. John Kenny did the mod, which includes feeding the hiface battery power instead of getting it from the computer's power supply. I love it, very detailed, and John was great to work with. Here is a link to more info...
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/hifacemods/home



I read where USB wasn't considered a high-end interface just yet (_TAS_, as I recall). You have a modded unit, which will surely sound better. Does this require a custom USB cable, or can you get away with the garden-variety one?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19183115
> 
> 
> I read where USB wasn't considered a high-end interface just yet (_TAS_, as I recall). You have a modded unit, which will surely sound better. Does this require a custom USB cable, or can you get away with the garden-variety one?



There are actually quite a few smaller companies coming out with usb transports that are getting rave reviews: m2Tech, Halide, Blue Circle are among few that come to mind.


I have always had problems with getting bit perfect out the built in Realtek sound card, which also did some other strange things like it doesn't allow pass through of incoming sample rate. I could only set it say to 48khz, and it converted everything to that.


My alternative was to get another sound card like a Julia, there are also a couple of more but still it's complicated to set up, install, and when you get another pc you have to start over. It becomes even more problematic when you want to throw a laptop into the mix..


These usb transports are a neat little thing, and they are also portable while eliminating the headaches of not knowing what the heck Windows kernel does to the sound on its way out. My dac has incoming sample rate indicators and I can see how my 24 bit recordings are passed right through.


The usb cable I'm using is just a $10 regular Belkin, but with the latest mods John has developed the usb cable will only carry the signal but no power, since the computer's power supply is a mess.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19183041
> 
> 
> Tim, thanks! It does sound a lot better than without treatments... My last thing is to run REW. I'm waiting on the mic, I have everything else. I appreciate your detailed help with the equipment list.



Feel free to call on me if you need any help working with REW.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19170056
> 
> 
> Wabo, thanks a bunch!! Listen, just keep driving, don't worry about the food and booze, you know ol' ddgtr has got that covered!! Just pick up our forum friends (Frank's gotta fly), the jalepeno ginger crab with clams is getting cold!!!



You know, rice would go with this . . .


----------



## Jedirun

I had not checked out your thread in a while. The new room looks amazing! I am especially impressed with the room treatments.


----------



## Waboman

Hi double D.


Now that you've "broken" in your awesome new room, what are your thoughts? Opinions? Have you cranked some tunes or had a chance to watch any good movies? Iron Man 2 is coming out Tuesday. I hear the LFE is off da hook!


P.S. How about hooking a brotha up with that jalepeno ginger crab recipe?


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19248490
> 
> 
> Hi double D.
> 
> 
> Now that you've "broken" in your awesome new room, what are your thoughts? Opinions? Have you cranked some tunes or had a chance to watch any good movies? Iron Man 2 is coming out Tuesday. I hear the LFE is off da hook!
> 
> 
> P.S. How about hooking a brotha up with that jalepeno ginger crab recipe?



Don't forget the rice. . .


----------



## prepress

ddgtr, are you using stock power cords or aftermarket ones?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/19175426
> 
> 
> Awesome setup! That room must get really toasty between the pass labs power amp & the onkyo unit. Winter is coming, the warmth could come in handy.



Haha, don't forget the Kuro!! I always thought Onkyo was hot but the Pass runs circles around it!! I'll tell you though, the hotter it gets the sweeter it sounds!!










It's not too bad actually...


Thanks for the props!!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/19186691
> 
> 
> Feel free to call on me if you need any help working with REW.



Thanks Tim, I will take you up on this... It looks like I've run into a few little problems but I want to read all the help files first to make sure I haven't overlooked anything.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19255451
> 
> 
> ddgtr, are you using stock power cords or aftermarket ones?



Charles, sorry for the late response...


For my amp I'm using a Shunyata Venom power cord. The rest of my components have stock cords. As per the folks at Pass the stock cord should be just as good. I haven't had time to do a blind test vs the Shunyata, but I will because I'm curious.


Regards


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/19248490
> 
> 
> Hi double D.
> 
> 
> Now that you've "broken" in your awesome new room, what are your thoughts? Opinions? Have you cranked some tunes or had a chance to watch any good movies? Iron Man 2 is coming out Tuesday. I hear the LFE is off da hook!
> 
> 
> P.S. How about hooking a brotha up with that jalepeno ginger crab recipe?




Wabo, what is up my friend!!


Absolutely! The treatments have made a huge difference. It was really bad before, flutter echoes and major bass standing waves in the corner. I still have to work on finding a sweet spot for the sub, but I'm getting closer.


System sounds fantastic especially since I made quite a few other improvements, the new amp and the John Kenny hiFace transport. What really made my day was when a recording engineer came over and he asked me if he can come back with some of his favorite cd's to listen to on the system.


Tell you what: I'm gonna post the recipe, but (looking left and right) do not tell anyone else, ok??

















Here it is, and enjoy!!









_Ingredients:

- fresh live crab, shrimp, clams

- ginger, garlic, shallots, jalapenos, green onions (I use home grown garlic)

- chicken or veggie broth, clam juice, a bit or corn starch, soy sauce, very little oyster sauce

- oil of choice (I like cold pressed olive oil, with a bit of cold pressed peanut oil for flavor)

*1.* Humanely kill the crab. Proper technique must be employed to ensure a quick passing. Clean and crack it.
*2.* Run the clams under cold water for a while, clean the shrimp (you can make this dish without the clams, shrimp or both)
*3.* Chop then pan fry the ginger, garlic, jalapenos and shallots together, then add the clams. When the clams pop open, take everything out and set aside.
*4.* Stir fry the shrimp, but make sure not to overcook them, then take them out and set aside.
*5.* Stir fry the crab, then add the chicken broth, clam juice, a bit of organic corn starch, soy sauce and very little oyster sauce. Add the shrimp and mix.
*6.* When the mixture and sauce start getting thicker, add the clams, ginger, garlic and shallots you cooked earlier.
_

Not too hard, and fun too...


Peace.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19266364
> 
> 
> Charles, sorry for the late response...
> 
> 
> For my amp I'm using a Shunyata Venom power cord. The rest of my components have stock cords. As per the folks at Pass the stock cord should be just as good. I haven't had time to do a blind test vs the Shunyata, but I will because I'm curious.
> 
> 
> Regards



This is an important post, because the Venom 3 is on my short list. I have been in thought on cords because one of my new amps is plugged into a power strip to extend it to my main line conditioner (LCR2400), which works but is awkward. To use the Venom, though, I'd have to get the extension cord also, as I'd need a 3m cord and the Venom comes in 1.5m only. My other candidates are PS Audio Jewel and Wireworld Stratus 5, both of which come in 3m.


But (heresy!) I am more concerned with practical than sonic considerations. If the Venom offers good flexibility, decent gauge (12AWG, I believe) and shielding, then it would work for me. I also consider getting standard 12AWG cords and being done with it, then perhaps the Venom extension cord so I can plug the LCR2400 into the wall, rather than chain it to my other conditioner with a 14AWG cord (HT1210).


What gauge is the stock Pass cord, by the way? And did they mean the stock cord should be just as good as the Venom, or any aftermarket cord?


----------



## prepress

I've discovered that the Venom 3 power cords now come in a 2m configuration, if you're interested, as well as the custom lengths. Also, _TAS_ calls the Venom one of the greatest bargains in high-end audio in the latest issue, with a review on the way.


----------



## Mattcc22

Nice looking setup! I was wondering how the polk OWM speakers integrate with your other speakers. There aren't a whole lot of reviews on them out there, so was wondering how they sound?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mattcc22* /forum/post/19398487
> 
> 
> Nice looking setup! I was wondering how the polk OWM speakers integrate with your other speakers. There aren't a whole lot of reviews on them out there, so was wondering how they sound?



Thanks Matt!


I first heard them over at my friend's house while watching "This Is It" and I was really impressed by how good they sounded and how well they "kept up" with the movie. My friend uses them with a Klipsch front and no problem there, either.


I have a limited surround budget since my 2 channel rig is eating up all the "play" funds, lol... So with that in mind, they are the perfect choice for me. I got them from the Polk store on ebay, refurbished/open box they say but I could swear they were brand new.


Cheers


----------



## Franin

Whoa ho!! absolutely fantastic ddgtr I really like that well done mate 10/10 from me buddy. Bet the treatments made a difference and they look great.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19170056
> 
> 
> Wabo, thanks a bunch!! Listen, just keep driving, don't worry about the food and booze, you know ol' ddgtr has got that covered!! Just pick up our forum friends (Frank's gotta fly), the jalepeno ginger crab with clams is getting cold!!!



Oh man that looks nice!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19400618
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt!
> 
> 
> I first heard them over at my friend's house while watching "This Is It" and I was really impressed by how good they sounded and how well they "kept up" with the movie. My friend uses them with a Klipsch front and no problem there, either.
> 
> 
> I have a limited surround budget since my 2 channel rig is eating up all the "play" funds, lol... So with that in mind, they are the perfect choice for me. I got them from the Polk store on ebay, refurbished/open box they say but I could swear they were brand new.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Nothing wrong with 2 channel. . .


----------



## paranormalg35

Out of control. I remember your first setup from a few years ago. you have inspired me for my next project when i finally get my house sold.


congrats! you deserve it!


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Frank, Charles and paranormalg35, I appreciate the kind comments!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19423492
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank, Charles and paranormalg35, I appreciate the kind comments!!



So does this mean you're done upgrading for a while? If so, your wallet will appreciate that. Enjoy what you have for a while before thinking about anything else.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So does this mean you're done upgrading for a while? If so, your wallet will appreciate that. Enjoy what you have for a while before thinking about anything else.



I agree sit back and enjoy


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19423526
> 
> 
> So does this mean you're done upgrading for a while? If so, your wallet will appreciate that. Enjoy what you have for a while before thinking about anything else.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19423534
> 
> 
> I agree sit back and enjoy



Haha, while I do have a lot of fun using and enjoying the system, I am not quite done yet, just a couple of small things before I'll take the back seat... I've had my eyes on a Rythmic sub for the 2 channel rig, as a lot of people agree it's one of the most musical subs. Also, not likely but I might just audition some other speakers - I find nothing wrong with mine, but I've never compared speakers in my home, always at the dealer...


My wife thinks I'm done!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19423549
> 
> 
> Haha, while I do have a lot of fun using and enjoying the system, I am not quite done yet, just a couple of small things before I'll take the back seat... I've had my eyes on a Rythmic sub for the 2 channel rig, as a lot of people agree it's one of the most musical subs. Also, not likely but I might just audition some other speakers - I find nothing wrong with mine, but I've never compared speakers in my home, always at the dealer...
> 
> 
> My wife thinks I'm done!!



Well, I AM done once I figure out what to do with this $500 credit with The Cable Company. So there.


----------



## paranormalg35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19423549
> 
> 
> Haha, while I do have a lot of fun using and enjoying the system, I am not quite done yet, just a couple of small things before I'll take the back seat... I've had my eyes on a Rythmic sub for the 2 channel rig, as a lot of people agree it's one of the most musical subs. Also, not likely but I might just audition some other speakers - I find nothing wrong with mine, but I've never compared speakers in my home, always at the dealer...
> 
> 
> My wife thinks I'm done!!




i have a rythimik d15se and i must say that it is with out a doubt superb musically and also great for movies. i prefer it while listening to music over the dual SVS's. make no mistake though it still packs a punch in the LFE department and is very capable with movies and such. I say def get one if thats what your considering!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19425316
> 
> 
> Well, I AM done once I figure out what to do with this $500 credit with The Cable Company. So there.



You sure made a nice purchase with the Macs, so I figured you'd lay low for a while. But we'll be watching you closely!!!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/19426251
> 
> 
> i have a rythimik d15se and i must say that it is with out a doubt superb musically and also great for movies. i prefer it while listening to music over the dual SVS's. make no mistake though it still packs a punch in the LFE department and is very capable with movies and such. I say def get one if thats what your considering!



Thank you for the input!! Definitely I have not heard one bad thing about their products and on top of that, they are very reasonably priced at around $700. I remember paying more than that for my Velodyne at Circuit City about 9 years ago.


My thought is to integrate the Rythmic with the 2 channel, just like you did and run the Velodyne for movies. I am happy you chimed in with this info, thanks again!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/19427823
> 
> 
> Thank you for the input!! Definitely I have not heard one bad thing about their products and on top of that, they are very reasonably priced at around $700. I remember paying more than that for my Velodyne at Circuit City about 9 years ago.
> 
> 
> My thought is to integrate the Rythmic with the 2 channel, just like you did and run the Velodyne for movies. I am happy you chimed in with this info, thanks again!!



I don't know. . . is a new sub a "small thing"?


----------



## ddgtr

I went to our local audio store yesterday and since I had a bit of time, I decided to audition some new speakers... Mainly the 805di's which I heard many good things about. Well, in their room, with their gear and source I could not accurately gauge them, but I compared them with a pair of Sonus Faber Cremona Auditor M's which were also on display.


I must say, the midrange in the Sonus Fabers stirred my interest to the point where I scheduled a demo at my house. The salesman will bring them tomorrow. I asked him to also bring the 805di's, since I am still interested in them but he said he might not be able to fit everything in his car.


I've got REW all ready to go, my demo songs and so forth. I'll see how my MA's measure up against the contenders. It should be fun...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20034817
> 
> 
> I went to our local audio store yesterday and since I had a bit of time, I decided to audition some new speakers... Mainly the 805di's which I heard many good things about. Well, in their room, with their gear and source I could not accurately gauge them, but I compared them with a pair of Sonus Faber Cremona Auditor M's which were also on display.
> 
> 
> I must say, the midrange in the Sonus Fabers stirred my interest to the point where I scheduled a demo at my house. The salesman will bring them tomorrow. I asked him to also bring the 805di's, since I am still interested in them but he said he might not be able to fit everything in his car.
> 
> 
> I've got REW all ready to go, my demo songs and so forth. I'll see how my MA's measure up against the contenders. It should be fun...



A home audition on your equipment, in your room. Very good. And I assume the contenders will each get a chance in the position they'd actually occupy in the room if purchased.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Charles, yes I have masking tape on the floor so that I can place them exactly in the same spot...


----------



## ddgtr

This is what they look like...


----------



## Waboman

Hey ddgtr.


What's shaking?


You thinking about a new set speakers? Way cool. The SF's are gorgeous looking speakers. I look forward to your thoughts on them vs the B&Ws.


P.S. Don't forget to take plenty of pics.


----------



## ddgtr

Wabo, what is up! Happy late Bday!!


Yeah, I really wanted to listen to the B&W 805di's but the Sonus Fabers really got my attention because of their unbelievable midrange.


I can't wait for tomorrow. I'll take some pics and let y'all know how it went...


I've been playing around with REW, which has helped me to better understand my room and gear. It is quite a fascinating piece of software...


Did you get anything fun for your birthday?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20035883
> 
> 
> Wabo, what is up! Happy late Bday!!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really wanted to listen to the B&W 805di's but the Sonus Fabers really got my attention because of their unbelievable midrange.
> 
> 
> I can't wait for tomorrow. I'll take some pics and let y'all know how it went...
> 
> 
> I've been playing around with REW, which has helped me to better understand my room and gear. It is quite a fascinating piece of software...
> 
> 
> Did you get anything fun for your birthday?



Thanks, dd.










I haven't listened to the SF's before. To me, and this is just my warped opinion, they look really fragile. Like if you were to crank up some rock n roll thru them, they would simply melt. On the other hand, I really like the B&W Diamond line. Your mini speaker shoot-out should be a fun one. I wish I lived closer, I'd love to participate and help out.


REW sounds very interesting and has me intrigued. Did you use it to decide on room treatment placements?


The only thing I got for my bday was a punch in the shoulder.


----------



## prepress

They look as if they should walk away...


With those stands, I think of weird, alien creatures from another planet. I'm sure they'll sound good, but the question is how good in comparison to the other contenders. Reports to follow, undoubtedly.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20036089
> 
> 
> Thanks, dd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to the SF's before. To me, and this is just my warped opinion, they look really fragile. Like if you were to crank up some rock n roll thru them, they would simply melt. On the other hand, I really like the B&W Diamond line. Your mini speaker shoot-out should be a fun one. I wish I lived closer, I'd love to participate and help out.
> 
> 
> REW sounds very interesting and has me intrigued. Did you use it to decide on room treatment placements?
> 
> 
> The only thing I got for my bday was a punch in the shoulder.




Haha, yeah they do look a bit frail... But man, hooked up to an all Mac setup, they sounded amazing. All jazzy/voice recordings though, I didn't listen to anything harder. I'll put them through their paces though as my library stretches from Eminem and old school Dr. Dre and Co. to Ramstein, Melody Gardot and Xiomara to Mozart and David Garrett to Zap Mama...










I started using REW shortly after I started building the room treatments (which took a while), and I learned a lot about audio in general, it's quite an amazing program...


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20038260
> 
> 
> They look as if they should walk away...
> 
> 
> With those stands, I think of weird, alien creatures from another planet. I'm sure they'll sound good, but the question is how good in comparison to the other contenders. Reports to follow, undoubtedly.



I thought that at first too, but the more I looked at them they started to grow on me. Like I said, in the store there was almost no contest between them and the 805di's. But the placement was different, gear was different (the 805's were driven by Arcam gear) and so on. I am really curious how they'll measure up today...


----------



## hometheatergeek

Well Dan how did they sound?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20047377
> 
> 
> Well Dan how did they sound?



+1. We're waiting over here.


----------



## hifisponge

Hey ddgtr -


Good luck on the shoot out. As you probably know, I owned the 805Di's, but I've also listened to SFs at the local Magnolia AV. I was considering them as a replacement for the 805s as a matter of fact. The SF's sounded great from mids on up, but in the demo room there was no real bass to speak of. If you're using a sub or two though, I would imagine that they would do quite well.


The B&Ws are imaging champs, and they have exceptional resolution, but I just couldn't get past the lack of coherence between mid and tweet and the sometimes edginess of the tweet.


Of course, your milage may vary, and by no means should my opinion sway you one way or the other. I only share my opinion so that you can listen for potential issues that you may not notice otherwise in quick listen.


If you need any help with REW, drop me a line. I've been using it for the past few years.


Cheers!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20047377
> 
> 
> Well Dan how did they sound?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20047681
> 
> 
> +1. We're waiting over here.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20048036
> 
> 
> Hey ddgtr -
> 
> 
> Good luck on the shoot out. As you probably know, I owned the 805Di's, but I've also listened to SFs at the local Magnolia AV. I was considering them as a replacement for the 805s as a matter of fact. The SF's sounded great from mids on up, but in the demo room there was no real bass to speak of. If you're using a sub or two though, I would imagine that they would do quite well.
> 
> 
> The B&Ws are imaging champs, and they have exceptional resolution, but I just couldn't get past the lack of coherence between mid and tweet and the sometimes edginess of the tweet.
> 
> 
> Of course, your milage may vary, and by no means should my opinion sway you one way or the other. I only share my opinion so that you can listen for potential issues that you may not notice otherwise in quick listen.
> 
> 
> If you need any help with REW, drop me a line. I've been using it for the past few years.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



LOL,


It's coming guys...


Tim, I am also dealing with Magnolia.


One of the reasons I went there was your review of the 805's. While there, the SF's caught my eye and in their room, they sounded more musical than the 805's. Please keep in mind that HT use is not a priority for me.


The rep showed up about 1pm yesterday, but unfortunately he did not bring the 805's. He drove a Yaris, and it would not have been enough room... Also, he remembered I did not care for the 805's in the store.


Tim, you said it best about the 805's: "lack of coherence between the mids and highs" - this is why you are da man!! This was my feeling after listening to them, especially in comparison with the SF's. The finish was gorgeous though!!


We first listened to my Monitor Audio Gold Reference 20. Well, let me say that these speakers truly are good! Being used to them, I sometimes forget it but when an opportunity comes along where I can compare them with something twice their price they really shine!


In all honesty, the GR20's are way underrated. I know there have been reports of sibilance - I couldn't hear it. It's either I can't hear it, I can't hear it because of my components, it doesn't exist or the Sonus Faber's have it also!!


Helping the rep to carry the Sonus Fabers in, I couldn't help noticing how sturdy these babies are in spite of their frail look!! They are both heavy and well built! The finish is remarkable, while not as dazzling as the 805's, in person they look really classy, beautiful workmanship.


We set them up exactly where the MA's were, and started the demo. One thing for sure, the Pass amp sure made them work!!!


Vocal jazz first: Melody Gardot, Louise Rogers, Xiomara, Buika and others, then on with some rock, classical, some dynamic pop and so on.


Again, the first thing that stood out was how musical these speakers are. Warm, yet in contrast they are incredibly detailed, more detailed than I would have expected them to be (in a good way, of course). The fact that I felt compelled to keep cranking up the volume is also a testament to how easy they were to listen to. The midrange is what stands out - and I love that in a speaker - yet again, very detailed.


One of the things I thought they did better than the MA's was how well they isolated the vocals, very well placed within the soundstage. The MA's were right up there in terms of the width of the soundstage, perhaps not as much depth but I am not too sure about this...


They handled dynamic music better than I expected them to, based on my previous discussion with the rep which by the way was really knowledgeable and also a pleasant person to deal with.


One thing I've noticed - and again, I'm not 100% sure - they were not as "fast" as the MA's with more dynamic tracks. I'll have to give it another listen... We had about three hours as the rep had to be back, so I was a bit overwhelmed by all the things I had to pay attention to. I think next time I'll just have Tim over and let him deal with it...










I also thought they did classical a bit better than the MA's. David Garrett's Stradivari sounded very lively and crystal clear. Martha Argerich piano also was very pleasant to listen to.


The conclusion you ask? Definitely tougher than they look, very well built, the cabinet workmanship is second to none, beautiful sound... I like them and I want them! They are not inexpensive (at least to me) and I think the stands are way overpriced at $1200 a pair!! I could build me some nice stands, but the original ones are gorgeous!


These is what I can remember, if I can think of more stuff I will post back.


Pics in a few minutes!


----------



## ddgtr

Cable management is next, please forgive the mess...


----------



## ddgtr

The Mrs. just got the kitchen finished, so I might be a step closer to them SF's...


----------



## hifisponge

The SF's look right at home in your place, and holy crap what a nice kitchen!










BTW - don't be mistaken, those SFs are as durable as they come. The drivers are sourced from ScanSpeak, and SS drivers are not afraid of power.


PS - get the stands. They may be expensive, but make the look of the speaker. Unless you are a master wood worker, I don't see DIY stands doing them justice.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20048543
> 
> 
> 
> The conclusion you ask? Definitely tougher than they look, very well built, the cabinet workmanship is second to none, beautiful sound... I like them and I want them! They are not inexpensive (at least to me) and I think the stands are way overpriced at $1200 a pair!! I could build me some nice stands, but the original ones are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> These is what I can remember, if I can think of more stuff I will post back.
> 
> 
> Pics in a few minutes!



Very cool, dd. The SF's are definitely bringing back sexy. I wish there was a dealer closer to me. I'd love to hear a pair. I agree with hifi. You need to buy the SF stands too.


My conclusion: I'm jealous.







Your HT is simply outstanding and continues to get even better.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20048586
> 
> 
> The Mrs. just got the kitchen finished, so I might be a step closer to them SF's...



You have a gorgeous house and your kitchen just rocks! Tell the Mrs. nothing short of the SF's will do it justice.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks for the props, Tim and Jeff!!


I will definitely get the stands, I agree with you guys 100%...


Forgot to mention the bass aspect. As you might imagine (and Tim has menitoned it) they are not a strong bass perfomer. I will be using them with 2 subs (hsu, rel and rythmik are currently in the race) so it's going to be ok.


Thanks again for the nice words!


----------



## hometheatergeek

Thanks for the review Dan. Lovin the look of the speakers. I notice you said:


> Quote:
> they were not as "fast" as the MA's with more dynamic tracks



so my question would be since, this is a mutli use room, did you demo any intensive dynamic range movie? Such as the opening scene to I Am Legend were you just hear the rustling of the birds flying around the city then BAM the roar of the Mustang racing thru the streets.


I do not know about Hifi or Wabo but I'm heading right now to vist so I can cook us my almost famous spaghetti dinner in that great looking room your wife has designed. Then I'll bring the BD of I am Legend to hear for myself the question I asked above. If I'm not being to forward.


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20050310
> 
> 
> Thanks for the props, Tim and Jeff!!
> 
> 
> I will definitely get the stands, I agree with you guys 100%...
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention the bass aspect. As you might imagine (and Tim has menitoned it) they are not a strong bass perfomer. I will be using them with 2 subs (hsu, rel and rythmik are currently in the race) so it's going to be ok.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the nice words!



So is it a done deal? If so, welcome to the world of high-end sub / sat systems! You get virtually all of the max output of a large floorstander, better bass extension and power, and the flexibility of placing the main speakers where they image best and the sub where the bass is best. Throw in a dash of REW and EQ, and you'll be close to perfection.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20050604
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review Dan. Lovin the look of the speakers. I notice you said:
> 
> so my question would be since, this is a mutli use room, did you demo any intensive dynamic range movie? Such as the opening scene to I Am Legend were you just hear the rustling of the birds flying around the city then BAM the roar of the Mustang racing thru the streets.
> 
> 
> I do not know about Hifi or Wabo but I'm heading right now to vist so I can cook us my almost famous spaghetti dinner in that great looking room your wife has designed. Then I'll bring the BD of I am Legend to hear for myself the question I asked above. If I'm not being to forward.



Alrighty then, so it looks like I'll have to make a trip out to sunny CA for some world class spaghetti and some world class sound!


----------



## ddgtr

Not at all HTG, y'all are welcome any time. We love food here on this side of the country!!


I didn't demo any movie material, but I did put them through their paces in terms of music. Plenty of dynamic material. Like I said, I am not too sure but I tend to believe that the MA's are a bit faster. The differences are not as big as you'd expect but still, the SF's sounded really, really good...


Cheers


Dan


----------



## DDigitalGuy05

I agree,very nice kitchen,but why not cherry wood through the kitchen? btw,nice setup and acoustic panels.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DDigitalGuy05* /forum/post/20050797
> 
> 
> I agree,very nice kitchen,but why not cherry wood through the kitchen? btw,nice setup and acoustic panels.




Thanks, DDigital!


If you are referring to the floor, then here is what happened: when we bought the house about a year ago it came with that floor, it's solid oak. The problem is that it's glued to the concrete subfloor with a nasty adhesive and it would have cost an arm and a leg to have it removed... So with small kids and everything, we decided to just let it wear out and when it does, I want to do 18x18" travertine tile. We just did the baths, I'll take some pics and post them in the next day or so.


I defintely don't want hardwood floors in the kitchen anymore, had brazilian cherry in the house we've sold and it was a pain to keep clean, especially with a lot of cooking...


Cheers!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20050716
> 
> 
> So is it a done deal? If so, welcome to the world of high-end sub / sat systems! You get virtually all of the max output of a large floorstander, better bass extension and power, and the flexibility of placing the main speakers where they image best and the sub where the bass is best. Throw in a dash of REW and EQ, and you'll be close to perfection.
> 
> 
> Alrighty then, so it looks like I'll have to make a trip out to sunny CA for some world class spaghetti and some world class sound!



Tim, I don't know how I missed your post...


Done deal! Just have to work out the details, I am also entertaining the possibility of getting a pair of slightly used Guarneri's... for about the same price as a new pair of Auditor M's...


You know, you are within driving distance (ok, a long drive) but either one of your cars should make it way fun!! We drove to Seattle a few years ago to take a cruise to Alaska and enjoyed it tremendously! (Both the drive and the cruise...)


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20052623
> 
> 
> 
> I defintely don't want hardwood floors in the kitchen anymore, had brazilian cherry in the house we've sold and it was a pain to keep clean, especially with a lot of cooking...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



No worries, dd.


Here's my solution:
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Just hire a couple o' French maids to keep the floor clean. Oui-oui. Sacré bleu!



























Have I ever steered you wrong?










P.S. Travertine tiles will be bad a$$!


----------



## ddgtr

Wabo, this is why you da man!! Haha, me likes it!!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20054107
> 
> 
> Wabo, this is why you da man!! Haha, me likes it!!



Hehe. I'm just trying to help a brotha out.










Say, I needs more SF pics!


----------



## BrolicBeast

That kitchen is absolutely exemplary! I considered redoing my cabinets last summer, until i started actually shopping for cabinets. Here's the sad part--as I looked at the total costs for upgrading cabinets, I kept translating it into what Home Theater gear I could get instead. lol


Bottom Line: Glad to see that the excellence doesn't just stop at the theater. Bravo.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Brolic,


The truth is, my cabinets are oak and the had that nasty, dirty yellow finish. I re-finished them myself for under $300 in materials, and the cool thing is everyone who sees them thinks I spent well over $6k to redo them...


If you or anyone else is interested, i can dig up the name of the product and post it. It's readily available from either Home Depot or Lowe's.


I did all the work in the kitchen and baths myself, (so all that money went to audio gear). Took a long time but it looks all right.


New cabinets are insanly expensive, even in this economy...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20054023
> 
> 
> No worries, dd.
> 
> 
> Here's my solution:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Just hire a couple o' French maids to keep the floor clean. Oui-oui. Sacré bleu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I ever steered you wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Travertine tiles will be bad a$$!



Oh my you see us men sending the wife shopping more if we had those maids in the house.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20048586
> 
> 
> The Mrs. just got the kitchen finished, so I might be a step closer to them SF's...



Thats a beautiful kitchen well done.


----------



## prepress

Great kitchen. Makes me think of Food Network for some reason.


----------



## ddgtr

Cheers, Frank and Charles!!


Yesterday evening I went to Magnolia and placed the order for a pair of Sonus Faber Cremona Audior M. With the stands. It is going to take 4 to 6 weeks to get here (LOL, I KNOW there are faster means of transportation than sailboats nowadays...)


I still haven't decided whether I should keep my beloved Monitor Audio Golds, but I think I will put them on Agon... not without some remorse...


Better pics to come when the new babies arrive.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ddgtr* 
Cheers, Frank and Charles!!


Yesterday evening I went to Magnolia and placed the order for a pair of Sonus Faber Cremona Audior M. With the stands. It is going to take 4 to 6 weeks to get here (LOL, there are faster means of transportation than sailboats nowadays...)


I still haven't decided whether I should keep my beloved Monitor Audio Golds, but I think I will put them on Agon... not without some remorse...


Better pics to come when the new babies arrive.
Thats great news. Nothing like upgrading


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20069813
> 
> 
> Cheers, Frank and Charles!!
> 
> 
> Yesterday evening I went to Magnolia and placed the order for a pair of Sonus Faber Cremona Audior M. With the stands. It is going to take 4 to 6 weeks to get here (LOL, there are faster means of transportation than sailboats nowadays...)
> 
> 
> I still haven't decided whether I should keep my beloved Monitor Audio Golds, but I think I will put them on Agon... not without some remorse...
> 
> 
> Better pics to come when the new babies arrive.



Has there been a chance to do a direct comparison between the two?


----------



## ddgtr

^^ Yes, I wrote a quick review it's a few posts up, post #215.


While the MA's are awesome speakers, the SF's were a notch above overall. They should, they cost more the double the MA's. They also seemed to do classical music better, which was the first thing my wife noticed in the 2 min 18 secs she was in the room during the demo... The finish is also superior, in fact it's gorgeous.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20070626
> 
> 
> ^^ Yes, I wrote a quick review it's a few posts up, post #215.
> 
> 
> While the MA's are awesome speakers, the SF's were a notch above overall. They should, they cost more the double the MA's. They also seemed to do classical music better, which was the first thing my wife noticed in the 2 min 18 secs she was in the room during the demo... The finish is also superior, in fact it's gorgeous.



You're right. I read the review and forgot it was there that quickly. Knee-jerk reaction to your later post; sorry.


If the SF speakers are what you want, you can afford them, and they'll be around for a while, it's a good buy. The sooner you get the right gear, the sooner you can forget gear and listen to music.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20069813
> 
> 
> Cheers, Frank and Charles!!
> 
> 
> Yesterday evening I went to Magnolia and placed the order for a pair of Sonus Faber Cremona Audior M. With the stands. It is going to take 4 to 6 weeks to get here (LOL, I KNOW there are faster means of transportation than sailboats nowadays...)
> 
> 
> I still haven't decided whether I should keep my beloved Monitor Audio Golds, but I think I will put them on Agon... not without some remorse...
> 
> 
> Better pics to come when the new babies arrive.




That's awesome, dd!


Congrats on the new speakers. What finish did you choose?


Lol. Those Italians don't like to rush things. Think of it as a pizza-pie. It takes time building and crafting the perfect masterpiece. Ok, so that's a bad analogy. It's the best I got today.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20069853
> 
> 
> Thats great news. Nothing like upgrading



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20069813
> 
> 
> Cheers, Frank and Charles!!
> 
> 
> Yesterday evening I went to Magnolia and placed the order for a pair of Sonus Faber Cremona Audior M. With the stands. It is going to take 4 to 6 weeks to get here (LOL, I KNOW there are faster means of transportation than sailboats nowadays...)
> 
> 
> I still haven't decided whether I should keep my beloved Monitor Audio Golds, but I think I will put them on Agon... not without some remorse...
> 
> 
> Better pics to come when the new babies arrive.



Congrats!


As I said earlier, those speakers look right at home in your place. I hope they last you a long, long time.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks, Wabo and Tim!


I almost got the graphite finish but didn't for two reasons: if the speakers were made of a similar material like Tim's WB's it would have looked good; also, the maple finish provides a bit of contrast and warmth and I liked the way it looked with the rest of the room.


Wabo, it's true, the perfect pizza does take time!!! But man does it taste good!!! Also, I had to give up the French maid service you recommended on the other page, it was either the SF's or that, couldn't afford both...


----------



## hifisponge

I'm partial to the graphite (no surprise) but in your room I think the natural wood tone looks best.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey, I've got a quick question about this masterpiece of a system you're running. how on earth did you combine a stereo listening system with your multi-channel system??? I understand it's a bypass function of the pre-amp, but that is a whole new world to me. Would you mind breaking it down?


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Brolic, but it's far from being a masterpiece...










There is an extra set of inputs on the preamp. I run a pair of rca cables from the receiver's preouts to the HT bypass inputs. This is just like a regular set of inputs except for the fact that in this mode, the preamp surrenders complete control of the volume to the receiver. It's a pretty simple and efficient concept allowing 2 ch to be integrated into a HT system.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20084102
> 
> 
> Thanks Brolic, but it's far from being a masterpiece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an extra set of inputs on the preamp. I run a pair of rca cables from the receiver's preouts to the HT bypass inputs. This is just like a regular set of inputs except for the fact that in this mode, the preamp surrenders complete control of the volume to the receiver. It's a pretty simple and efficient concept allowing 2 ch to be integrated into a HT system.



Ah, I see. It's not comples at all. Excellent. My music: movie ratio is currently 30% music: 70% movies, but the music side has been increasing as of late, while the movie side is decreasing. Given this trend, I've been contemplating building a separate stereo listening room in an extra bedroom in the house. But--the fact that I can combine 2ch w/ multichannel opens up some new options that I may not have considered before. ***Epihany!***


BTW, do those Sonus Faber Bookshelf speakers carry as much gravitas as your previous tower mains?


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Dan.


Man, I know it's been a while since you've seen one of my entries in the WYSC Thread. As you know, I've been hangin' at another hometheater website forum.

But I thought it was time to visit the homefront!







My system is poised to finally evolve into a more modern look and feel. All of this will happen over the next several weeks as I prepare my room for the upcoming modifications.


I know you moved into a new home and the new room is just awesome on an insane level. I really dig the acoustic treatments you incorporated.


I also want to apologize for not responding to your inquiries a while back. At that time, I believe I was recovering from some medical issues and trying at the same time to resolve some family issues. Well all is well now and I believe I will be able to frequent the threads a little more often.


I hope all is well with you and the Mrs. How is the new home coming along?


----------



## ddgtr

ld, so good to see you back!! Glad everything worked out ok!!


----------



## SCP01

Hey ddgtr, I was going over your thread and I was wondering what those half circles you have mounted on your walls were made of. I am also doing my own accoustics in my theater/2 channel room. More movies than anything for now. By the way, did you buy your speakers from the new Magnolia in Roseville? Because I am also looking to purchase the new 803D's from them.


----------



## ddgtr

Hi SCP01,


Welcome to the forum! Good to see a fellow NorCal here!


THe half circles on the wall are called poly diffusers, they help reduce or in my case completely eliminate flutter echoes.


Here is some info:


Acoustic panels:

- Owens and Corning OC705 with and without FRK silver facing (depending on whether you want to absorb high freqs or not), 2" thick, 2x4 feet, for corner bass traps (3 pcs to make it 6" thick.


- Owens and Corning OC703 without facing, of course, 2" thick, 2x4 feet, for high frequency absorption.


- poly diffusers, made of stucco grade foam and coated with a layer of cement then plaster and paint to match walls.


If you are interested, I can provide you with detailed info on where to go to get those cut just perfectly. Let me know.



EDIT: Yes, I got both my tv and speakers from them, they gave me zero percent interest for 36 mo on approved credit. (Phew, barely made that!!)


----------



## BrolicBeast

Hey DDGTR,


You were quite correct. i finally hooked up the DAC, and now I'm still listening, hours later. On top of that, the DAC eliminated a half-second delay that the Integra was creating (even in direct mode). I can finally use my Sonos Music System with all rooms blasting once more. I haven't been able to do so since i put the Integra into the rack.


DAC for Life!!!


----------



## janick

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ddgtr* 
Hi SCP01,


Welcome to the forum! Good to see a fellow NorCal here!


THe half circles on the wall are called poly diffusers, they help reduce or in my case completely eliminate flutter echoes.


Here is some info:


Acoustic panels:

- Owens and Corning OC705 with and without FRK silver facing (depending on whether you want to absorb high freqs or not), 2" thick, 2x4 feet, for corner bass traps (3 pcs to make it 6" thick.


- Owens and Corning OC703 without facing, of course, 2" thick, 2x4 feet, for high frequency absorption.


- poly diffusers, made of stucco grade foam and coated with a layer of cement then plaster and paint to match walls.


If you are interested, I can provide you with detailed info on where to go to get those cut just perfectly. Let me know.



EDIT: Yes, I got both my tv and speakers from them, they gave me zero percent interest for 36 mo on approved credit. (Phew, barely made that!!)
Great looking set up. Would you mind advising on how (where to go) to tell if a diffuser or absorption is needed. I'm in the early stages and would like to plan accordingly. Thanks in advance


A couple pics
http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...?member=janick


----------



## ddgtr

Hi janick,


Thanks!


I'm going to have to dig out all the info I've gathered over time and post it here for you. I basically started out with an online calculator for room reverb times, RT60 values. My room is pretty much as bad as it could be, without treatments: 15.5 ft x 19.5 feet x 9.5 feet tall. So even when someone was talking there were these nasty echoes. I did not even try to run REW at this point, this is how bad it was.


I started out by treating the first and second reflection points first, including the ceiling, then the 4 corner bass traps. That took care of about 60 percent of the problem. However, there was still a flutter echo that was emphasized when clapping hands - you could clearly hear the reverberations, and it was a bit over a second which was huge. So I did some research and found a gentleman on a diy forum who had the same problem I had. Exchanged a few pm's and ended up doing exactly what he did, which was adding those poly diffusers, 2 at a time until all the flutter echoes were gone. At this point it sounded just right, even when talking you could tell that it sounded very natural.


I then started to get into REW, which is a fantastic piece of software. Have been running measurements to help with speaker and sub placement. It's been working out great in terms of quality of sound.


Through some fortunate circumstances, I had a recording engineer/musician come and listen to my system, and to my delight he asked me with a serious face if I was matrixing the sound to the center channel. No siree!! That was one of my proudest moments... I asked him what I could have done different and he said that everything looks great, room is not too dead either.


In a nutshell, this is what I did. I am going to build 3 quadratic diffusers for the back wall to see if that makes any difference. I have a feeling it might!


If you have more specific questions, fire away!


By the way, very nice looking gear! I'll head over to bd forum now...


----------



## hifisponge

Great job on the DIY acoustic treatment ddg. Got any REW RT60 graphs to share?


Here's my left and right speakers.











I don't use these graphs often, but I believe that you want to be around .25 for HT?


----------



## ddgtr

Tim,


Thanks for posting that graph, it certainly looks impressive!!


Well, first let me say that without the treatments, the Rt values in my room were in excess of one second, which is ridiculous!!


You're definitely more knowledgeable than me interpreting these graphs, but here is my understanding of the RT60 values, as explained by a few gentlemen whose opinions I value.


Looking at my graph (both speakers, no eq), it's obvious that my treatments have made a greater impact on the mids and highs than the lows, which is normal as they are hard to correct. As I understand it, below 300ms means the room's pretty dead (the mids and highs are decaying excessively), most home theaters are somewhere up to 600ms while a really good room is at 300-400ms. Also, a lot of work is needed to make corrections for below 300Hz (which is my next project







).


So under the circumstances, mine seems ok compared to where it's been (definitely sounds a million times better), I'm under 400ms from 250Hz and up and about 520ms under 250Hz. How did you get yours that low under 300Hz?? Me wants to know!! Was it the eq Audyssey applied? Nice!


EDIT: Interestingly enough, although not the same nominal values, look at both our graphs' similar behavioral responses at 500Hz and in the 3k to 8k range!


----------



## janick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20120483
> 
> 
> Hi janick,
> 
> 
> If you have more specific questions, fire away!
> 
> 
> By the way, very nice looking gear! I'll head over to bd forum now...



I promise not to inundate you with questions i can answer with a little bit of research. Of course i encountered one issue right away







My family room is 19.5 x 13 x 10. Like allot of family rooms it is connected to the kitchen which would made the room 19.5 x 30 x 10. I attached another pic to visually see. I assume i would go with the first dimensions but this may make the calculation mute. What do you think. much obliged for your time......


Couple more pics
http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...&uploaded=true


----------



## ddgtr

No trouble whatsoever!










That is correct, I would assume the wide opening renders the calculations inaccurate.


Please keep in mind that I am by no means an expert at this, just sharing what I've learned trying to set up my room.


Here is what I think, and maybe others will chime in and either correct me or add more info:


- Bring the fronts forward a bit so that they are not behind or on the same line as the tv, you want them slightly ahead.

- I would run REW first just for kicks and see what kind of response you get.

- Try clapping your hands and see if there are any audible flutter echoes. If yes, you might need to look into diffusion.

- I think you're in better shape especially because of the opening, that is it MAY help with scattering and possible flutter echoes inherent in rectangular shaped rooms (like mine).

- I don't know what your limitations in terms of adding room treatments (WAF, etc), but assuming you're green to go it would be a good idea to get some bass traps and treat the first reflection points on your front speakers.

- I think that from looking at your pics, you have a couch against the left wall, so that the first reflection point (left side) might be covered. To the right you have the sliding door and blinds, so I don't know if you can put a panel there unless it's on a stand. Definitely have the blinds cover the glass when you listen to music or movies, you don't want those reflections, they're worse off the glass...

- Your sub(s) will have to pressurize a larger area, so select it/them accordingly.

- Again, perhaps others will chime in with more detailed info on how the opening will affect the sound. I haven't had to deal with that so I'm at a disadvantage there.

- Keep in mind that some people like to do diffusion only and not absorption, there are different schools of thought.


Let us know!


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20121091
> 
> 
> Tim,
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that graph, it certainly looks impressive!!
> 
> 
> Well, first let me say that without the treatments, the Rt values in my room were in excess of one second, which is ridiculous!!
> 
> 
> You're definitely more knowledgeable than me interpreting these graphs, but here is my understanding of the RT60 values, as explained by a few gentlemen whose opinions I value.
> 
> 
> Looking at my graph (both speakers, no eq), it's obvious that my treatments have made a greater impact on the mids and highs than the lows, which is normal as they are hard to correct. As I understand it, below 300ms means the room's pretty dead (the mids and highs are decaying excessively), most home theaters are somewhere up to 600ms while a really good room is at 300-400ms. Also, a lot of work is needed to make corrections for below 300Hz (which is my next project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> So under the circumstances, mine seems ok compared to where it's been (definitely sounds a million times better), I'm under 400ms from 250Hz and up and about 520ms under 250Hz. How did you get yours that low under 300Hz?? Me wants to know!! Was it the eq Audyssey applied? Nice!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Interestingly enough, although not the same nominal values, look at both our graphs' similar behavioral responses at 500Hz and in the 3k to 8k range!



I wish I could tell you why the reverb time below 300Hz is low in my room. I didn't do anything special. The only thing I can think of is that the always-open doorway to the room is helping to drain off the bass?


I'm guessing that the overall RT is also lower in my room because I have carpeted floors in addition to the ceiling treatment. But yes, the trend of the RT in the mids on up is very similar in our two rooms.


----------



## ddgtr

*@Tim*: Good observation about the carpet vs. my hardwood flooring, I've gotten so used to it that I'm forgetting to factor it in!

*@janick:* Tim has a great point in the above post, _"...that the always-open doorway to the room is helping to drain off the bass..."_At some point, as per one suggestion I received as I was researching treatments, I contemplated cutting an opening to my attic to accomplish this. Ended up not doing it because it would have rendered my soundproofing useless!!


So I think there is another advantage to having that open room. Again, running REW will give you a lot of info, even before you start on your treatments. You can post your results and we'll take it from there!


----------



## janick

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ddgtr* 
*@Tim*: Good observation about the carpet vs. my hardwood flooring, I've gotten so used to it that I'm forgetting to factor it in!

*@janick:* Tim has a great point in the above post, _"...that the always-open doorway to the room is helping to drain off the bass..."_At some point, as per one suggestion I received as I was researching treatments, I contemplated cutting an opening to my attic to accomplish this. Ended up not doing it because it would have rendered my soundproofing useless!!


So I think there is another advantage to having that open room. Again, running REW will give you a lot of info, even before you start on your treatments. You can post your results and we'll take it from there!
Thanks ddgtr,


Please beware this may be a week or two away. In addition to working for living i also coach my son's little league team







I really do appreciate the help and will post results


----------



## Gelinas

ddgtr,


I haven't looked at your system in some time, and I gotta say, It looks awesome. Especialy your HUGE AMP. Is this a familyroom and the kitchen pictured on the first page is behing the seating area?


Also, perhaps I've missed it in this long thread, but what are you using for low frequencies?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *janick* /forum/post/20136074
> 
> 
> Thanks ddgtr,
> 
> 
> Please beware this may be a week or two away. In addition to working for living i also coach my son's little league team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do appreciate the help and will post results



No worries, janick! That's pretty cool, I bet you're having a lot of fun coaching the little guys!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/20136429
> 
> 
> ddgtr,
> 
> 
> I haven't looked at your system in some time, and I gotta say, It looks awesome. Especialy your HUGE AMP. Is this a familyroom and the kitchen pictured on the first page is behing the seating area?
> 
> 
> Also, perhaps I've missed it in this long thread, but what are you using for low frequencies?



Thanks Gelinas!


My sub is a 9 year old 15" Velodyne CT-150. I have my eyes on a pair of either Rythmics, SVS's, or REL's.


No, the kitchen and my music room are not connected in any way... LOL, in fact, the music room is a 2-car garage!


I could have used our family room, but with two small kids who need to go to bed at 8:30pm and later on down the road do homework without distractions we thought it would be a better idea to convert one of our two garages (the bigger one) into my music room. We have two separate garages, both attached to the house.


So I built a room inside the bigger garage, completely soundproofed it and turned it into what it is now. Dedicated 20 amp circuits, wired for a future pj, separate heating/AC unit, it's overall better built than the rest of the house.


After the kids go to sleep we go there to watch a movie or listen to music without fear of making noise. I can also have my friends over and not worry about waking the kids up... (We do have monitors in the kids' rooms...)


----------



## janick

Okay, well I've got to a point where i started taking measurements although they may be inaccurate. I think I set up the soundcard calibration incorrectly so I’ve posting on the theater shack forum for advise. I still went ahead with measurements in hopes the calibration is correct and tried to post results on their site but experienced another error stating “security token was missing” After researching this allegedly it is a cliché and to repost and i should not receive this error but, of course I did, six times. I’m to the point where I want to hire someone in the Phoenix area







Any thoughts? Is there a place where people will advise indiviuals like me. Funny thing is i've put in the time and reseached REW in detail


----------



## ddgtr

janick, go ahead and post them here if you want. There are quite a few experienced REW users in this section who can help out with interpreting your results.


----------



## janick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20184755
> 
> 
> janick, go ahead and post them here if you want. There are quite a few experienced REW users in this section who can help out with interpreting your results.


 http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...tml#post425642 


You can see the .jpeg at the above url. Look forward to hearing the results. thanks


Edit - i'm positive my calibation line should be straight and not slop down. I'll redo the test and post again.


----------



## ddgtr

jannick,


The last poster on HTS is right


Also, keep in mind that the RS meter is only accurate to about 3k, so if you want more detailed measurements you might have to get a calibrated mic... For now though, the RS will do.


Don't worry, once you get past these few quirks it'll get more fun.


----------



## janick

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ddgtr* 
jannick,


The last poster on HTS is right


Also, keep in mind that the RS meter is only accurate to about 3k, so if you want more detailed measurements you might have to get a calibrated mic... For now though, the RS will do.


Don't worry, once you get past these few quirks it'll get more fun.
I'm getting closer







i think i got the sc and mic correct. The "phase" graph makes me think i'm still experiencing quirks but can't wait for the fun part. As always thanks for the assistance


EDIT - sorry to muddy up your thread. I'll post at HTS and maybe send a private message as your setup is my inspiration


----------



## ddgtr

*@janick*


No worries. Everything goes in this section, feel free to post away...











I have finally gotten the new speakers, will post some pics soon.


I took some time to set them up as per the manufacturer's specs. Oh, was I in for a surprise!


The Monitor Audio's are not particularly sensitive to toe-in, or lateral spread (SF recommends 6 to 8 1/2 feet). By contrast, the SF's HAVE to be toe'd in at a particular angle, depending on the configuration you're using. Sound, focus, imaging and soundstage changed as I moved them around.


So I took some readings in REW and to my surprise, the graph came out unbelievably smooth and flat, compared to when I first measured them during the trial period. I'll post that soon too.


I am currently burning them in, as SF says the sound will improve with time as the diaphragms loosen up. I hooked them up to my receiver directly (to spare my tubes) and will let them run for about 70 hours.


----------



## ddgtr

Here is the SF response after I spent about 3 hours positioning them and taking REW measurements. I'm pretty happy with it!! Taken with subwoofer, a few filters to knock some low freqs down about 3db.


----------



## ddgtr




----------



## ddgtr




----------



## ddgtr




----------



## ddgtr

Above are some pics I've taken over the past couple of days. The speakers are really nice, the workmanship is outstanding: front leather panel, the cabinet is extremely well made, pics don't do it justice...


----------



## hikarate

Wow those are unreal looking.


----------



## chiro14

Like I said before....those are absolutely stunning! Those 4ohms must sound great on the pass labs. Money well spent. You will have those for a very long time.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey DD,


Those are some handsome speakers you got there. I bet since you have not posted in 5 days, I know what you are doing instead of posting. Any new discoveries you have uncovered with the new speakers compared to the older speakers you had before?


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20208879
> 
> 
> Here is the SF response after I spent about 3 hours positioning them and taking REW measurements. I'm pretty happy with it!! Taken with subwoofer, a few filters to knock some low freqs down about 3db.



That's one good looking in room FR! And the speakers look great too!










What distance did you take that measurement at? The high treble looks to be on the hot side if the measure was taken at 8+ feet. Which could either sound a bit bright, or it could just add more detail to the presentation. I find with a well behaved soft dome like the Scan Speak that SF uses, more than likely it is the later.


What sort of bass extension do you get out of Auditors sans sub?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20212423
> 
> 
> Wow those are unreal looking.



Cheers, hikarate!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiro14* /forum/post/20216301
> 
> 
> Like I said before....those are absolutely stunning! Those 4ohms must sound great on the pass labs. Money well spent. You will have those for a very long time.



Thanks, chiro14... They do sound good with the Pass amp, clean and detailed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20237309
> 
> 
> Hey DD,
> 
> 
> Those are some handsome speakers you got there. I bet since you have not posted in 5 days, I know what you are doing instead of posting. Any new discoveries you have uncovered with the new speakers compared to the older speakers you had before?



I'm back!! Thanks HTG! LOL, yeah, I connected them to the receiver (to save my preamp's tubes) and let them burn in for about 100 hours, a bit more than I originally intended.


Right now I have the MA's and the SF's side by side, and I've been swapping cables to compare them. (This takes time though!!) I have to take back my original statement where I said the SF's were not as "fast" as the MA's. The short 2-3 hours that I had the demo pair were not enough and the comparisons were not made based on the same songs - I wanted to get a general idea as to how they would sound in my room with my gear. Now that I could switch back and forth without any rush I can safely say that the SF's can handle any music style you throw at them - yes, including the distorted sound of Marilyn Manson!










My biggest surprise though is how accurately they can reproduce classical music. We have Vladimir Ashkenazy interpreting most of the big composers, and although we liked the way it sounded, we were never thrilled. Now, it's a pleasure to listen to: natural, detailed and more forward/involving/captivating, like you're sitting closer to that piano.


I am still liking that midrange, which is why I decided to get them.







Also, they are a bit more focused and tight, especially with voice - I can place the singer more accurately and easier on the stage.


They are more sensitive to toe-in, where the MA's only care about the spacing between them.


Last night I watched the first movie ("Faster" in DTS MasterHD) with them in place. Did not know how it's going to go but they held up really well, I even forgot to pay attention to them after a while. I don't know if this is a good thing or not, but during songs in the movie, the singer's voice was in the middle of the stage, so I got up a few times to see if the voice was coming out of the center channel. No, but the center was active. I thought that with movie tracks the voice would be matrixed to the center, but apparently I am wrong...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20237421
> 
> 
> That's one good looking in room FR! And the speakers look great too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What distance did you take that measurement at? The high treble looks to be on the hot side if the measure was taken at 8+ feet. Which could either sound a bit bright, or it could just add more detail to the presentation. I find with a well behaved soft dome like the Scan Speak that SF uses, more than likely it is the later.
> 
> 
> What sort of bass extension do you get out of Auditors sans sub?



Thanks Tim!


I measured at 8 to 9 feet. You are right, it is more detail - not brightness that I can hear. In fact, up until I ran side by side tests against the MA's, I could swear that the tweeters on the MA's were crisper. Well, after close comparisons, I found the tweets on the SF's to be just as detailed, but smoother (if this makes any sense...). Very pleasant sounding.


Making a judgment on the bass was the hardest part!







If only all the recordings would be done in a standard, good quality manner! It sucks with certain recordings, but with some it's surprisingly tight - I'm guessing at above 60Hz. I know that none of the pro reviewers liked it, but a single 6" driver can only do so much.


The Sonus-certified rep will stop by to position them as per factory specs. I am really curious to see how he'll do it differently... If I get punked I'll come out and admit it!










Tim, did you receive your Halide yet??


----------



## BrolicBeast

Those are some High-End Magazine quality shots right there of a High-End Speaker. They look serious. It's not often you see someone go from Full tower to bookshelf, but given your gear and room, I know such a change would not have come about unless a marked improvement was expected. Those speakers are absolutely beautiful. Now, unfortunately, I don't know how to read those frequency graphs (by the time I was into home audio, MACC, and later--Audyssey, were around, doing my measurements and calibrations for me.) but based on the feedback on your page, it looks like you've got a winner on your hands! A wonderful addition to an already wonderful room.


BTW, that Pass Labs amp is INSANE!!!! The 30w of Class A (which, contrary to popular belief is more than enough for regular listening) and switching make it more than worth its price tag....do you find that you have to leave it on all the time so the capacitors are always charged? or does it work well from a cold-start?


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20240034
> 
> 
> I measured at 8 to 9 feet. You are right, it is more detail - not brightness that I can hear. In fact, up until I ran side by side tests against the MA's, I could swear that the tweeters on the MA's were crisper. Well, after close comparisons, I found the tweets on the SF's to be just as detailed, but smoother (if this makes any sense...). Very pleasant sounding.



If anyone gets that, I do.







I've had all sorts of super tweeters, and other than a good ribbon (which also has it's trade offs), I generally prefer the sound of soft domed tweets. I think that some of what is perceived to be extra detail or crispness coming from a metal dome, is really the audio equivalent of edge enhancement on a video monitor. It sounds more detailed, but it is really an artifact.



> Quote:
> Making a judgment on the bass was the hardest part!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only all the recordings would be done in a standard, good quality manner! It sucks with certain recordings, but with some it's surprisingly tight - I'm guessing at above 60Hz. I know that none of the pro reviewers liked it, but a single 6" driver can only do so much.



Generally true, and a non-issue if using a sub full time anyway, however, there are some exceptions. The Dynaudio C1's, with their single 7" drivers, produced strong bass all the way down to 30Hz in my room.


Dynaudio C1 in my room (12 foot measure, no subwoofer, really...







)










My current speakers don't go past 60hz with any power, but like you, my sub picks up the slack nicely.











> Quote:
> The Sonus-certified rep will stop by to position them as per factory specs. I am really curious to see how he'll do it differently... If I get punked I'll come out and admit it!



I think that with your ability to measure the in-room response to dial in placement, you've already done as good if not better than the SF rep will be able to do.



> Quote:
> Tim, did you receive your Halide yet??



I have in fact, and the jury is still out. I can say that the difference, if there is one, is not significant, between it and the optical out of my Mac Mini. However, I may just keep The Bridge for peace of mind, knowing that it is technically superior. It is a crazy thing this hobby.


----------



## janick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20211716
> 
> 
> Above are some pics I've taken over the past couple of days. The speakers are really nice, the workmanship is outstanding: front leather panel, the cabinet is extremely well made, pics don't do it justice...



Wow dddgtr congradulations on both the great speakers and REW read. Fun hobby we are in


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20241699
> 
> 
> If anyone gets that, I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had all sorts of super tweeters, and other than a good ribbon (which also has it's trade offs), I generally prefer the sound of soft domed tweets. I think that some of what is perceived to be extra detail or crispness coming from a metal dome, is really the audio equivalent of edge enhancement on a video monitor. It sounds more detailed, but it is really an artifact.



Very well said - and very true! Your experience with the many speakers you've had are still helping others. It's helped me!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20241699
> 
> 
> Generally true, and a non-issue if using a sub full time anyway, however, there are some exceptions. The Dynaudio C1's, with their single 7" drivers, produced strong bass all the way down to 30Hz in my room.
> 
> 
> Dynaudio C1 in my room (12 foot measure, no subwoofer, really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current speakers don't go past 60hz with any power, but like you, my sub picks up the slack nicely.



That is indeed spectacular!! Just like my 15" sub!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20241699
> 
> 
> I have in fact, and the jury is still out. I can say that the difference, if there is one, is not significant, between it and the optical out of my Mac Mini. However, I may just keep The Bridge for peace of mind, knowing that it is technically superior. It is a crazy thing this hobby.



This is precisely why I decided to get mine. The fact that it sounds a bit cleaner is a welcome bonus...


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20240499
> 
> 
> Those are some High-End Magazine quality shots right there of a High-End Speaker. They look serious. It's not often you see someone go from Full tower to bookshelf, but given your gear and room, I know such a change would not have come about unless a marked improvement was expected. Those speakers are absolutely beautiful. Now, unfortunately, I don't know how to read those frequency graphs (by the time I was into home audio, MACC, and later--Audyssey, were around, doing my measurements and calibrations for me.) but based on the feedback on your page, it looks like you've got a winner on your hands! A wonderful addition to an already wonderful room.
> 
> 
> BTW, that Pass Labs amp is INSANE!!!! The 30w of Class A (which, contrary to popular belief is more than enough for regular listening) and switching make it more than worth its price tag....do you find that you have to leave it on all the time so the capacitors are always charged? or does it work well from a cold-start?



Thanks Brolic!!


I actually thought about the SF Cremona floorstanders. But since they use exactly the same midrange drivers and tweets and I am definitely planning on getting 2 subwoofers for the room, I decided to go with the "bookshelves". Besides low frequencies - which are going to be covered by the subs anywas - they are the same speaker; and I like the way they look. Not to mention Tim's findings had a small part to play in all this.


The Pass amp works instantly, the moment you turn it on. By the time I load up a BD movie or my favorite playlist it's at the optimal operating temperature.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *janick* /forum/post/20243265
> 
> 
> Wow dddgtr congradulations on both the great speakers and REW read. Fun hobby we are in



Good to hear from you, janick! LOL, fun indeed!!!


How is everything going? I haven't seen any new posts from you on HTS, have you been taking more measurements?


----------



## prepress

I still half-expect them to start scuttling away. War of the Worlds comes to mind (the original, not the remake).


Sonus Faber speakers have a fine reputation and yours no doubt sound quite good. You should be content for some time to come. Upgrading should not be a consideration. Listen to me. I am saving your wallet.


----------



## janick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20252463
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you, janick! LOL, fun indeed!!!
> 
> 
> How is everything going? I haven't seen any new posts from you on HTS, have you been taking more measurements?



Things are going great, thank you. I've been taking a few measurments but with everythng going on this time of the year i'll wait till i have more time and then jump in with both feet. Also, I ordered drapes (behind speakers) and they are on 6 week back order so once those are up that would be a good time to post results for assistance...


Cheers


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20211716
> 
> 
> Above are some pics I've taken over the past couple of days. The speakers are really nice, the workmanship is outstanding: front leather panel, the cabinet is extremely well made, pics don't do it justice...



Hi dd.


Let me first apologize for not getting on this sooner.







Your SF speakers are drop dead gorgeous! Your whole system looks simply stunning. You've done an excellent job putting it all together. I wish I lived closer so I could partake in all it's awesomeness. Well done, my friend.


----------



## Franin

Hey dd happy easter buddy!


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Wabo and Frank, and Happy Easter to you!!


----------



## Waboman

Happy Easter, dd.










You should put little bunny ears on your Cremona M's.


----------



## prepress

Happy Easter, ddgtr. A blessed day to you and yours.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Happy Easter!! I hope the Easter Bunny brought you plane tickets to the Sonus Faber factory for an insider tour!!!


----------



## whasaaaab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15849088
> 
> 
> Jason,
> 
> 
> I have not heard of the movie you mentioned above. Is it available in region 1 format? I will try to google it later on. We watch basically everything from Kurosawa, big fans of him and Mifune. Especially "The Seven Samurai". Shintaro Katsu in Zatoichi, and of course Beat Takeshi's Zatoichi. Azumi is another all time favorite... On the wild side, "Samurai Champloo" - masterpiece in its own right. Lone Wolf and Cub; Samurai Trilogy - again Mifune was simply amazing while playing Musashi... Oh, there is a new one I believe the director's last name is Nagasaki, movie is called Kuro Obi. I thought it was pretty good though not historically accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> THanks for the info on the RCA HD antenna. We don't watch much tv, except for 24 which we wouldn't miss for the world... so it kind of sucks paying $50 a month for Directv programming just for that. I kind of lost hope finding a good HD antenna but now that I've got a couple of suggestions I'll try again... We live on the opposite side of town from you. You are fairly close to most broadcasting stations...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dan



those are really good movies i have them all







. what is you roo size if you dont mind me asking


----------



## ddgtr

whasaaaab,


Room size is 15 feet 6 inches by 20 feet by 9 feet 4 inches tall.


Since you are familiar with the above movies, am I correct to assume the you've seen (and perhaps own) the new 13 Assassins? I've been trying to get my hands on the uncut original Japanese version - which is about 30 min. or so longer. I did find it on some websites like cdjapan.co.jp but with NO subtitles... Do you know of a place to get that with English subtitles?


Thanks!


----------



## Tigre

You should try YesAsia.com . I've used them plenty of times and have never had a problem with them. Also if your looking for region free dvd & blu-ray players they got em


----------



## prepress

A question, ddgtr (I always want to type/say "ddtgr" for some reason.


Have you ever had a welder to a custom job for you, and if so what was the general procedure? I'm considering your suggestion to explore a welder for a new main A/V rack, but would like an idea of what might be involved before going there. I have a layout for the rack's configuration, so now it's a matter of how (and if) to do it.


During the current heatwave, I'm not running around the city for this for sure, and it's still not clear how much (if any) money may need to be diverted to help family in some health issues.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20723331
> 
> 
> A question, ddgtr (I always want to type/say "ddtgr" for some reason.
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a welder to a custom job for you, and if so what was the general procedure? I'm considering your suggestion to explore a welder for a new main A/V rack, but would like an idea of what might be involved before going there. I have a layout for the rack's configuration, so now it's a matter of how (and if) to do it.
> 
> 
> During the current heatwave, I'm not running around the city for this for sure, and it's still not clear how much (if any) money may need to be diverted to help family in some health issues.



Hi Charles,


Weird how this heat goes, I feel for those affected... Usually, this time of the year in the Sacramento area we hover at around 100F or above. I've lived here for about 23 years and this is the coolest I can remember, low 80s to low 90s. Loving it!!!


Back to the welder question. I know a lot of contractors, so finding someone reliable was easy for me. I always have stuff custom built if possible. I am actually working on designing another rack for my room, since this one is temporary until I make a final decision on components and layout.


Find a good welder, just like with anything you can ask to look at their work, look the man in the eye and see if you get a good feeling about him (or her). Also, ask if they have an inhouse powder coating setup, if not it's ok but make sure they have a powder coating company they closely work with. Usually, these guys do really complicated welding work so a A/V rack is not a bid deal to them. All this might require a bit of research, but in the end you'll save a ton compared to ordering it from that place and the quality would be identical.


Figure out what kind of top you want to go with: glass, granite or wood and go from there. Should you decide to go with granite, let me know if you have specific questions because I have some really good friends who do that for a living.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20727850
> 
> 
> Hi Charles,
> 
> 
> Weird how this heat goes, I feel for those affected... Usually, this time of the year in the Sacramento area we hover at around 100F or above. I've lived here for about 23 years and this is the coolest I can remember, low 80s to low 90s. Loving it!!!
> 
> 
> Back to the welder question. I know a lot of contractors, so finding someone reliable was easy for me. I always have stuff custom built if possible. I am actually working on designing another rack for my room, since this one is temporary until I make a final decision on components and layout.
> 
> 
> Find a good welder, just like with anything you can ask to look at their work, look the man in the eye and see if you get a good feeling about him (or her). Also, ask if they have an inhouse powder coating setup, if not it's ok but make sure they have a powder coating company they closely work with. Usually, these guys do really complicated welding work so a A/V rack is not a bid deal to them. All this might require a bit of research, but in the end you'll save a ton compared to ordering it from that place and the quality would be identical.
> 
> 
> Figure out what kind of top you want to go with: glass, granite or wood and go from there. Should you decide to go with granite, let me know if you have specific questions because I have some really good friends who do that for a living.



Thanks for the offer. As I say, this isn't something to pursue hard right now, but to keep in mind. Ideally, it would be something to resemble the Sanus Euro racks flanking my Hooker cabinet (see my thread pics). Second choice would be something squarish, to match the lines of my TV. But I want it to cool down before making any moves other than theorizing. At 1PM it was 101 here (that was at either Central Park or LaGuardia airport).


----------



## ddgtr

Shameless bump of my own thread!


Just got a new toy: the 10" HP TouchPad tablet. Bought it while on that insane sale for $99. I really needed it for my 2 channel listening in order to get rid of the computer screen, keyboard and mouse.


So I run a remote desktop app that allows me to view and control my computer desktop from the tablet's touch screen. Makes things easier while saving a lot of space.


I also upgraded my MK2 usb transport to the MK3 version from John Kenny.


Now if I could get on the band wagon and buy one of 'em smart phones... I still use an old, old Razr with the text feature disabled.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Shameless bump of my own thread!
> 
> 
> Just got a new toy: the 10" HP TouchPad tablet. Bought it while on that insane sale for $99. I really needed it for my 2 channel listening in order to get rid of the computer screen, keyboard and mouse.
> 
> 
> So I run a remote desktop app that allows me to view and control my computer desktop from the tablet's touch screen. Makes things easier while saving a lot of space.
> 
> 
> I also upgraded my MK2 usb transport to the MK3 version from John Kenny.
> 
> 
> Now if I could get on the band wagon and buy one of 'em smart phones... I still use an old, old Razr with the text feature disabled.



You have an awesome looking setup, Double D.







One of these days I'll wear you down enough for an invite.










Congrats on the new tablet. I'm all about simplifying.


Lol. Yes, you need one them new phones. Preferably something without a rotary dial.


----------



## ddgtr

Wabo, what is up! I see you've been laying low, but I'm on your thread a lot for my daily dose of JA, lol...


The invite is open!


What?!? Is rotary dial not hip anymore??


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21166305
> 
> 
> Wabo, what is up! I see you've been laying low, but I'm on your thread a lot for my daily dose of JA, lol...
> 
> 
> The invite is open!
> 
> 
> What?!? Is rotary dial not hip anymore??



They do make touch-tones with rotary apparatus.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21166275
> 
> 
> Shameless bump of my own thread!
> 
> 
> Just got a new toy: the 10" HP TouchPad tablet. Bought it while on that insane sale for $99. I really needed it for my 2 channel listening in order to get rid of the computer screen, keyboard and mouse.
> 
> 
> So I run a remote desktop app that allows me to view and control my computer desktop from the tablet's touch screen. Makes things easier while saving a lot of space.
> 
> 
> I also upgraded my MK2 usb transport to the MK3 version from John Kenny.
> 
> 
> Now if I could get on the band wagon and buy one of 'em smart phones... I still use an old, old Razr with the text feature disabled.



Very nice DD. I found out too late about the HP tablet.







But I like what you did with it. Which program are you using?


BTW don't feel like you are the only dinosaur around these parts. I too am still using my Razr....as a phone only.


----------



## ddgtr

@Charles: I did not know that!


@HTG: Thanks! Yeah, it's a really nice device and it works great for what I need, which is browse and play my songs by just touching the screen. I am using an app called Splashtop Remote, it was about $5.


However, I never realized how limited these tablets are. Personally I need easy transfer of files, compatibility and so on which is hard to get with any one tablet.


Razr's rule! Haha, remember the old early 1990s Motorola cell phones that came in a suitcase and weighed about 15 lbs? Funny as it may seem, you cannot beat that quality...


I also updated the photos on the first page, I cleaned up the front a bit.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21166305
> 
> 
> Wabo, what is up! I see you've been laying low, but I'm on your thread a lot for my daily dose of JA, lol...
> 
> 
> The invite is open!
> 
> 
> What?!? Is rotary dial not hip anymore??



What's going on, Double D?


I'm just trying to stay out of trouble, amigo. It's a full time job.










Lol. Do I still have a thread here?










The rotary dial is da shizzle. All the cool peeps use them.


----------



## prepress

I went back and looked at your updated equipment list. I get that you want to upgrade the Polks, but how does the Polk/SF combo sound? Any discrepancies, or are you merely a completist (as I can sometimes be)?


And I've seen the rotary-touch tone phones in mail-order catalogs, but haven't noticed them in a store yet.


----------



## roadster-s

SWEET


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks!!


@prepress: I have to change the front page description, what I meant was to update the center channel, not the rears and surrounds. To answer your question, I am fairly satisfied with the surround sound for movies. I know that it can get better if the front line matches. I have no plans to upgrade the surrounds and rears at this time, but I've said that about other components and look what happened.


----------



## markek

ddgtr,


Been looking for the HP Touchpad recently here on craigslist. Looks like the 32gb versions are all at about $250.


How do you like yours? Is it worth going to $250 for one? Did you load Android on it?


People don't seem to be budging to much on price, even though I know it was probably purchased for $149.


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21166275
> 
> 
> Shameless bump of my own thread!



Hey ddgtr, when you have a setup like that, you bump it all you want







. I for one, will not get tired of looking at it.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ddgtr, when you have a setup like that, you bump it all you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I for one, will not get tired of looking at it.



Lol, thanks !!!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ddgtr,
> 
> 
> Been looking for the HP Touchpad recently here on craigslist. Looks like the 32gb versions are all at about $250.
> 
> 
> How do you like yours? Is it worth going to $250 for one? Did you load Android on it?
> 
> 
> People don't seem to be budging to much on price, even though I know it was probably purchased for $149.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mark



Bought mine for $99. I really like it, especially for running remote desktop to control music playback.

It appears to be a sturdy, quality tablet. It runs on WebOs.


Are you saying I can load android on it, because that would be pretty cool...


----------



## ejusted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21236433
> 
> 
> Bought mine for $99. I really like it, especially for running remote desktop to control music playback.
> 
> It appears to be a sturdy, quality tablet. It runs on WebOs.
> 
> 
> Are you saying I can load android on it, because that would be pretty cool...



Hey ddgtr..what app are you using to perform the remote desktop?


----------



## markek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21236433
> 
> 
> Bought mine for $99. I really like it, especially for running remote desktop to control music playback.
> 
> It appears to be a sturdy, quality tablet. It runs on WebOs.
> 
> 
> Are you saying I can load android on it, because that would be pretty cool...




It looks like you can dual boot with Android and WebOs. Also looks like a lot of people have overclocked their touchpads.


It doesn't look like i'm going to be able to get a 32gb one for less than $240. But from what it looks like it's still worth it at that cost.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markek* /forum/post/21237857
> 
> 
> It looks like you can dual boot with Android and WebOs. Also looks like a lot of people have overclocked their touchpads.
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like i'm going to be able to get a 32gb one for less than $240. But from what it looks like it's still worth it at that cost.



Yes, compared to all the $500+ tablets out there and if it meets your specific needs it could definitely still be a good buy. I've had nothing but good experiences with HP laptops and towers. Thanks for the info on the Android platform...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejusted* /forum/post/21237040
> 
> 
> Hey ddgtr..what app are you using to perform the remote desktop?



Hey e, what is up!


I'm using an app called Splashtop Remote, it cost about $5. It works great. I think it's available for the i products too.


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Hey DD, I never noticed your turntable before...luv vintage Pioneer! I actually picked up a PL 530 for my Bro last year...great table. It gave me the bug so I ended up importing an Exclusive P10 from Asia...just getting it setup now as I am moving room with my 2 channel setup. Do you use your TT much or mostly digital?


----------



## ddgtr

Not now, I need to take care of a few thing first: need a couple of subs then I will proceed to get a nice TT setup going. Slowly building up a vinyl collection.


Looking forward to see your P10 in the new config!


----------



## hometheatergeek

*Good Afternoon and a Very Merry Christmas Dan.*


----------



## KahunaCanuck

Merry Christmas! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## prepress

Happy Holidays to all. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Greetings DDGTR....are you also a Halo fanatic? "Hort Hort Hort" (In elite voice)


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/21403652
> 
> 
> Greetings DDGTR....are you also a Halo fanatic? "Hort Hort Hort" (In elite voice)




Yeah, HUGE Halo fan here. I think I was one of the first in line to get the original way back when... This Xmas I got a nice surprise, one of my friends got me the new remastered original (by 343) which can be played on these latest consoles. What a difference in graphics!!


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Love your tablet bro, my wife got one for Christmas, a 10" Toshiba, been trying to convince her to harmonize my remotes for me, she's almost there.............


----------



## HGill23

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21461062
> 
> 
> Yeah, HUGE Halo fan here. I think I was one of the first in line to get the original way back when... This Xmas I got a nice surprise, one of my friends got me the new remastered original (by 343) which can be played on these latest consoles. What a difference in graphics!!



Niceee! I've been playing the Halo: CE remaster from 343 and it is marvelous. It brings me back to my undergrad days when my tiny corner dormitory room would be filled with about 20 kids all waiting for their turn in 4-way death-match on a 20" CRT screen. You know if you hit the "back" button on the controller, you can actually view what the graphics looked like back in 2001.


I think you're the only person on earth who is blessed with experiencing Halo remastered through a Pass Labs amp and Sonus Faber mains. I salute you sir!!!


----------



## wcmartin

Ya I like that. Got a rich flavor to it. Looks like a cool system to enjoy. Is that kitchen behind seating area. All blends in well.


----------



## prepress

ddgtr,


Who's the violin player in the family?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wcmartin* /forum/post/21492744
> 
> 
> ... Got a rich flavor to it. ...



LOL, flavor yes, rich, no..

Thanks for the kind words!! The HT room is completely separate and does not open to the kitchen.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21754441
> 
> 
> ddgtr,
> 
> Who's the violin player in the family?



Hi Charles! That would be yours truly!!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/21755809
> 
> 
> Hi Charles! That would be yours truly!!



What do you like to play, whose music do you have the most fun (or struggles) with?


----------



## ddgtr

I struggle with everything, but I'd like to be able to play classical decent enough where people don't start running. I am however having a lot of fun with Eastern European folk music (Romanian, Polish), it's based heavily on violin and they have some amazing songs, not to mention players.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_21766610
> 
> 
> I struggle with everything, but I'd like to be able to play classical decent enough where people don't start running. I am however having a lot of fun with Eastern European folk music (Romanian, Polish), it's based heavily on violin and they have some amazing songs, not to mention players.



Maybe Joshua Bell or Marc O'Connor are free and could give you lessons.










Any news on the system? How's it sounding these days?


----------



## ddgtr

Hey Charles, good to hear from you! How is everything on the East Coast?


LOL, I'm sure Mr. O'Connor's only priority is not to forget our scheduled Tue evening lesson appointments...


Not much happening here, the only change is the addition of a couple of JL Audio F112 Fathom subwoofers. After much deliberation, I chose them over a few others that I was considering. Never looked back, these babies have everything, the build quality is amazing and so is the sound. I might get a third one, they're so good...


Here is a picture... Click to enlarge.


----------



## BrolicBeast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22531518
> 
> 
> Hey Charles, good to hear from you! How is everything on the East Coast?
> 
> LOL, I'm sure Mr. O'Connor's only priority is not to forget our scheduled Tue evening lesson appointments...
> 
> Not much happening here, the only change is the addition of a couple of JL Audio F112 Fathom subwoofers. After much deliberation, I chose them over a few others that I was considering. Never looked back, these babies have everything, the build quality is amazing and so is the sound. I might get a third one, they're so good...
> 
> Here is a picture... Click to enlarge.



The mighty ddgtr has returned! Those are some pretty Significant updates man! Congrats on the subs' purchase!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22531518
> 
> 
> Hey Charles, good to hear from you! How is everything on the East Coast?
> 
> LOL, I'm sure Mr. O'Connor's only priority is not to forget our scheduled Tue evening lesson appointments...
> 
> Not much happening here, the only change is the addition of a couple of JL Audio F112 Fathom subwoofers. After much deliberation, I chose them over a few others that I was considering. Never looked back, these babies have everything, the build quality is amazing and so is the sound. I might get a third one, they're so good...
> 
> Here is a picture... Click to enlarge.




That looks fantastic ddgtr. Well done mate and congratulations on the upgrade. I agree about the subs for there size they do a fantastic job. If you ever get a chance definitley go for the third maybe even a 4th


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22531518
> 
> 
> Hey Charles, good to hear from you! How is everything on the East Coast?
> 
> LOL, I'm sure Mr. O'Connor's only priority is not to forget our scheduled Tue evening lesson appointments...
> 
> Not much happening here, the only change is the addition of a couple of JL Audio F112 Fathom subwoofers. After much deliberation, I chose them over a few others that I was considering. Never looked back, these babies have everything, the build quality is amazing and so is the sound. I might get a third one, they're so good...
> 
> Here is a picture... Click to enlarge.



Most folks are focused, I think, on Sandy's potential arrival. This is a different animal than Irene last year. I stocked up on water and extra batteries just in case.


I think your setup looks very good. And I like that you're not afraid to use a stand that's not as wide as the TV. In some setups that can look awkward, but with your arrangement it's a non-issue. I think I'm going to try that here and see if I like it better than what I have now. Your display stands out more, I think, not being on a rack of equal or greater width. And at 60" it's a beast to begin with.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22531518
> 
> 
> Hey Charles, good to hear from you! How is everything on the East Coast?
> 
> LOL, I'm sure Mr. O'Connor's only priority is not to forget our scheduled Tue evening lesson appointments...
> 
> Not much happening here, the only change is the addition of a couple of JL Audio F112 Fathom subwoofers. After much deliberation, I chose them over a few others that I was considering. Never looked back, these babies have everything, the build quality is amazing and so is the sound. I might get a third one, they're so good...
> 
> Here is a picture... Click to enlarge.



The Double D-izzle is in da hizzle.










Whassup, D²?


Your room and gear are simply outstanding! Gotta love the JL's. I say get another one or two. I'm a big fan of the Fathoms.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks gentlemen, I appreciate the kind words! I'm back after a long break, so I'll be visiting your threads shortly to chat about things...


Charles, my thoughts are with you and everyone else in the path of that storm. Hopefully it'll pass without any damages...


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22537609
> 
> 
> Thanks gentlemen, I appreciate the kind words! I'm back after a long break, so I'll be visiting your threads shortly to chat about things...
> 
> Charles, my thoughts are with you and everyone else in the path of that storm. Hopefully it'll pass without any damages...



Thanks. The wind gusts are becoming more frequent, but no heavy rain or significant sustained winds as yet.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Well well look who has moved up to the Wabo status. I'm really impressed Dan. What a wonderful system you have assembled.


----------



## ddgtr

LOL, It will be a while until I can reach Wabo status... One cannot chase Wabo because one cannot catch Wabo... (Y'all hear the grasshopper?) It's his world, we're just living in it! Right about now, I am like the _"Spear carrier 1"_ extras they list in movie credits, where they don't even get their names displayed, haha...


Hope all is well with you, Al... Tell Mrs. HTG the quilts look AMAZING, and I'd like to thank you again for helping me with the many subwoofer questions I've had in the past. Word goes you've got at least one new toy, I'll go over to the HTG thread to check it out. Peace.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22552522
> 
> 
> LOL, It will be a while until I can reach Wabo status... One cannot chase Wabo because one cannot catch Wabo... (Y'all hear the grasshopper?) It's his world, we're just living in it! Right about now, I am like the _"Spear carrier 1"_ extras they list in movie credits, where they don't even get their names displayed, haha...
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you, Al... Tell Mrs. HTG the quilts look AMAZING, and I'd like to thank you again for helping me with the many subwoofer questions I've had in the past. Word goes you've got at least one new toy, I'll go over to the HTG thread to check it out. Peace.



No, you CAN chase him. Whether you can catch him is another story. Or whether you should for that matter. There is only one Waboman.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22551671
> 
> 
> Well well look who has moved up to the Wabo status. I'm really impressed Dan. What a wonderful system you have assembled.



Says the man with 4 subs. The HTG pimps hard.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22552522
> 
> 
> LOL, It will be a while until I can reach Wabo status... One cannot chase Wabo because one cannot catch Wabo... (Y'all hear the grasshopper?) It's his world, we're just living in it! Right about now, I am like the _"Spear carrier 1"_ extras they list in movie credits, where they don't even get their names displayed, haha...
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you, Al... Tell Mrs. HTG the quilts look AMAZING, and I'd like to thank you again for helping me with the many subwoofer questions I've had in the past. Word goes you've got at least one new toy, I'll go over to the HTG thread to check it out. Peace.



Wabo's easy to catch. You'll find him in a van down by the river. Between you and HTG, you need a scorecard to keep up with all the new purchases. I get tired just thinking about it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22556725
> 
> 
> No, you CAN chase him. Whether you can catch him is another story. Or whether you should for that matter. There is only one Waboman.



Don't help 'em out, prepress. I need you on my side.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/300_100#post_22560133
> 
> 
> ...Wabo's easy to catch. You'll find him in a van down by the river...



*Phil reads Wabos post, then reads his own location*


Nice of you to join me!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22556725
> 
> 
> No, you CAN chase him. Whether you can catch him is another story. Or whether you should for that matter. There is only one Waboman.



Yes there is


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22560133
> 
> 
> Says the man with 4 subs. The HTG pimps hard.
> 
> .



+100 he certainly does.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22560133
> 
> 
> Says the man with 4 subs. The HTG pimps hard.
> 
> Wabo's easy to catch. You'll find him in a van down by the river. Between you and HTG, you need a scorecard to keep up with all the new purchases. I get tired just thinking about it.
> 
> Don't help 'em out, prepress. I need you on my side.



What?







What'd i say?


I work for NYC Transit. Crazy hours have fatigued my brain even further. You have to give me some slack here.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22552522
> 
> 
> LOL, It will be a while until I can reach Wabo status... One cannot chase Wabo because one cannot catch Wabo... (Y'all hear the grasshopper?) It's his world, we're just living in it! Right about now, I am like the _"Spear carrier 1"_ extras they list in movie credits, where they don't even get their names displayed, haha...
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you, Al... Tell Mrs. HTG the quilts look AMAZING, and I'd like to thank you again for helping me with the many subwoofer questions I've had in the past. Word goes you've got at least one new toy, I'll go over to the HTG thread to check it out. Peace.



Don't let that guy Wabo shake you down. Looking over your wonderful system Wabo got nothing on him pertaining to class.







Cause that is one classy looking mancave. I'm self inviting myself over if I ever get a chance to be in your area.







I believe Wabo has already banned me from his place.  The wife is still making great looking quilts. I will let her know what you said.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22571170
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'd i say?
> 
> I work for NYC Transit. Crazy hours have fatigued my brain even further. You have to give me some slack here.



It must have been crazy busy at work for you. Hopefully things are returning to normal and you can catch your breath. You've earned it.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22572477
> 
> 
> Don't let that guy Wabo shake you down. Looking over your wonderful system Wabo got nothing on him pertaining to class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause that is one classy looking mancave. I'm self inviting myself over if I ever get a chance to be in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Wabo has already banned me from his place.  The wife is still making great looking quilts. I will let her know what you said.













Not sure how to reply to this. Nobody's getting shook down. I don't understand that at all. This has never been a competition. Also, not sure where you're going with this HTG, but I've nothing but high praise and accolades for the dd's setup.


----------



## ddgtr

No worries, I think it just came out the wrong way...


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22574139
> 
> 
> It must have been crazy busy at work for you. Hopefully things are returning to normal and you can catch your breath. You've earned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to reply to this. Nobody's getting shook down. I don't understand that at all. This has never been a competition. Also, not sure where you're going with this HTG, but I've nothing but high praise and accolades for the dd's setup.



I was kidding around and it did not come out the way I meant. I was interrupted by work and hit send before I was able to review what I wrote. Sorry about that.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22574139
> 
> 
> It must have been crazy busy at work for you. Hopefully things are returning to normal and you can catch your breath. You've earned it.



It's probably not in the long run, but I'd like to think it's over short-term.








Going back Tuesday, I'll see if the TV I picked for the shop is set up. Knowing _those_ guys, not properly.







How come I'm the TV guru there?


Actually, where improvements can be made in one's system realistically and without going into debt it's good. Everyone here has a good system. And as for ddgtr, no one else has a violin in their setup! A nice touch.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah I definitely like the violin. I also really like the dual subs.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22575082
> 
> 
> Yeah I definitely like the violin. I also really like the dual subs.



I just noticed the violin, cool. Are you a musician Dan ?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22575082
> 
> 
> Yeah I definitely like the violin. I also really like the dual subs.



Thanks, good to see you again, pcweb! Let's play some Halo once I get my copy and gamertag back! x Uruk Hai x



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22576721
> 
> 
> I just noticed the violin, cool. Are you a musician Dan ?



Hi Frank! No, I am not a musician. Since I was about 10 I always wanted to play the violin. I should have followed the call, but the boys I was hanging out at the time with thought that was lame, so you know how that goes... Michael Jackson was the hot thing, disco music was in and so forth. No place for violin, right? Have always thought about it, but last year I decided to do it. So I challenged myself to learn as much as I can without a teacher, I'm the kind of person that works harder if I'm not handed things. I'm having TONS of fun, it's been great. I'm about ready to take it to the next level and seek help from a teacher. Part of the reason why I haven't renewed my LIVE membership...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/330#post_22581277
> 
> 
> Thanks, good to see you again, pcweb! Let's play some Halo once I get my copy and gamertag back! x Uruk Hai x
> 
> Hi Frank! No, I am not a musician. Since I was about 10 I always wanted to play the violin. I should have followed the call, but the boys I was hanging out at the time with thought that was lame, so you know how that goes... Michael Jackson was the hot thing, disco music was in and so forth. No place for violin, right? Have always thought about it, but last year I decided to do it. So I challenged myself to learn as much as I can without a teacher, I'm the kind of person that works harder if I'm not handed things. I'm having TONS of fun, it's been great. I'm about ready to take it to the next level and seek help from a teacher. Part of the reason why I haven't renewed my LIVE membership...



Its good to see that your taking it to the next level. I used to play Bass 20 years ago, occasionally I pick it up when I go to a family friends house but I wouldnt put me in a band.


----------



## Franin

Dan hope you had a great thanksgiving day with family and friends


----------



## pcweber111

Same from me. Hope you're enjoying the holiday weekend!


----------



## Waboman

I was drooling over those beautiful SF speakers I didn't even notice the violin on the wall.


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah no kidding, those speakers are amazing looking. Class all the way. I love the finish. That's one thing I love about higher-end speakers; the attention to detail and build quality. I definitely want to upgrade my speakers now lol.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Happy New Years Dan. Here's to a better 2013 than what we all went through in 2012.


----------



## pcweber111

Happy New Year Dan! I sent you out a friends request on Live, let's get some Halo going!


----------



## ddgtr

Happy New Year everyone!!


pcweb, I haven't renewed my LIVE membership yet. I will as soon as I get a chance, I've been really busy with a possible career change, still trying to figure out what I want to do... I'll be in touch!!


----------



## Franin

Happy new year Dan.


----------



## prepress

Happy New Year, ddgtr... This is the last day I use that term. After this, it's "hello." How are things?


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Charles,


Happy New Year to you and everyone else here...


Things are ok, work is a bit hectic, I'm still trying to figure out whether I should go for a career change or not... On the A/V side, just enjoying movies and music. I've also been helping one of my friends with his dedicated room. On the fun side, I don't know whether or not it's going to happen but I really want to do the Miami to Bahamas trip on my jet ski. LOL, call it a midlife crisis.


----------



## Edgeria

Just plain AWESOMENESS! Great job, Hopefully I will be there one day.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_22830497
> 
> 
> Thanks Charles,
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you and everyone else here...
> 
> 
> Things are ok, work is a bit hectic, I'm still trying to figure out whether I should go for a career change or not... On the A/V side, just enjoying movies and music. I've also been helping one of my friends with his dedicated room. On the fun side, I don't know whether or not it's going to happen but I really want to do the Miami to Bahamas trip on my jet ski. LOL, call it a midlife crisis.



Well it would be if you went without the jet ski...


----------



## prepress

And on your B&W 800 dilemma, they may not like bright recordings or those that emphasize upper frequencies too well. That can also contribute to the bright sound you reported in other threads.


----------



## ddgtr

Thanks Charles. The thing is, I only fed it good recordings, many downloaded from HD tracks in 24 bit format. It may be the room or just me.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_22932327
> 
> 
> Thanks Charles. The thing is, I only fed it good recordings, many downloaded from HD tracks in 24 bit format. It may be the room or just me.



So these were digital files fed to the C48's DAC, or another one? And did you try other media (CD, LP)?


----------



## ddgtr

No LP's, we didn't have access to a turntable.


Digital files fed to the C48 via USB, then spdif. These recordings are mine, I'm very familiar with them and have used them to audition many pieces of equipment.


The room is big: 30' x 25' x 11' at least and overall the system sounded incredible: absolutely had no problems filling up the room, accurate, loud, no distortion whatsoever at insane volume levels, very detailed and revealing. Except for what I perceive to be some brightness.


He's also running 3 Fathoms F112's. Thanks to the C48's ability to switch inputs at a touch of a button, we tried to see how the 800's woofers did by themselves vs. running together with the subs. Not even close!! Most the reviews I've read said that you don't need a sub with the 800's and so on. Absolutely not true. The 800's could not pressurize a room this size successfully. The Fathoms add a different dimension to the low end, it's unreal. We had them set to output at probably 20% of capacity and still, they complimented the 800's beautifully. Don't get me wrong, I am very impressed with the 800's and it's a lot of fun dialing this nice system in. Next step is to run REW.


----------



## prepress

On three separate occasions I heard the C2300 preamp in three different systems with different sources. Two of those three were bright-sounding; both contained MC601 amps. The one that wasn't bright had a MC275 tube amp in it. I don't know if there's something going on with the 601s or not, but trying the C48 in another system is a good move. If you can try another preamp in there that would perhaps yield info. Again, everything's new and may need to break in as said earlier. Let us know when you get to the bottom of everything.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

What's going on Danny? Long time no see!! Very nice to see those sparkling twin JLA's, gotta be putting some thump in your face for sure.


Hope all is well for this new season!! Catch you very soon!!


----------



## prepress

ddgtr,


Has anything happened or improved with your friend's system, since things should have broken in better by now? And did you try the C48 in your own system, as you were thinking? I was curious.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_23050676
> 
> 
> What's going on Danny? Long time no see!! Very nice to see those sparkling twin JLA's, gotta be putting some thump in your face for sure.
> 
> 
> Hope all is well for this new season!! Catch you very soon!!



Hi Geoff,


It's good to hear from you. I'd doing all right, how about you? Have you been racing at all?


Later!


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_23031782
> 
> 
> On three separate occasions I heard the C2300 preamp in three different systems with different sources. Two of those three were bright-sounding; both contained MC601 amps. The one that wasn't bright had a MC275 tube amp in it. I don't know if there's something going on with the 601s or not, but trying the C48 in another system is a good move. If you can try another preamp in there that would perhaps yield info. Again, everything's new and may need to break in as said earlier. Let us know when you get to the bottom of everything.



p


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_23095692
> 
> 
> ddgtr,
> 
> 
> Has anything happened or improved with your friend's system, since things should have broken in better by now? And did you try the C48 in your own system, as you were thinking? I was curious.



Yeah, even after the break in it still sounds the same (to me, anyway...) It's possible the room may have something to do with it, he has no treatments whatsoever and aside from the chairs there is no other furniture. We still haven't tried the C48 in my system, both of us have been busy but it's definitely going to happen fairly soon...


----------



## prepress

As for whether it's you or the room that accounts for the brightness you hear, either is possible. I will mention that, over the Christmas holidays, in that audition with the C2300 and the MC275, I heard a C50 (same audio circuit as the C48) paired with an MC303 (I think) driving Revel speakers. That sounded really nice, not bright, not to me. But the room did have some treatments, and Revels are very nice, a bit to the warm side like my Mirages.


Perhaps you could try different speaker cable or interconnect to see if the sound changes with the C48/MC601 setup. Throw a CD in there also.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_23100372
> 
> 
> Hi Geoff,
> 
> 
> It's good to hear from you. I'd doing all right, how about you? Have you been racing at all?
> 
> 
> Later!



Hey Danny, doing good here!! Just chasing that illusive sponsorship, looks like another no go for 2013. You never know, I could pick up a ride in the middle of the season and get set for next year by having the bike all set up and ready to GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Have a great Easter


----------



## prepress

Back to the C48 thing. B&W speakers can be very revealing, as you know by now. The combination with a C48 could be a bit bright or edgy. Many use tubes to smooth the sound out some with B&Ws in their systems.


----------



## audioguy

A question on your room construction. Someone told me that your space was upstairs. What, if anything, did you do to the floor to remove the possibility of sound traveling downstairs via the floor.


Starting in August, I will be moving my theater from a basement in my current home to the upstairs in my new home so sound isolation is a must. I am aware of double dry wall and green glue (and found some other things I can do to the walls to isolate them) but have only found one product that goes on the floor. The theater will be very near the master bedroom downstairs so I really need to find an effective (but not mega expensive) solution for the floor.


Love your theater by the way.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_23430407
> 
> 
> Back to the C48 thing. B&W speakers can be very revealing, as you know by now. The combination with a C48 could be a bit bright or edgy. Many use tubes to smooth the sound out some with B&Ws in their systems.



Charles, sorry for the late response, I've been away and just got back!


I think you are right, although we never took the time to swap preamps, I've heard other people say the same thing. Eventually, I'll get around to do it, I'm very interested in how the sound will be affected, if any. I trust all is good with you?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_23435901
> 
> 
> A question on your room construction. Someone told me that your space was upstairs. What, if anything, did you do to the floor to remove the possibility of sound traveling downstairs via the floor.
> 
> 
> Starting in August, I will be moving my theater from a basement in my current home to the upstairs in my new home so sound isolation is a must. I am aware of double dry wall and green glue (and found some other things I can do to the walls to isolate them) but have only found one product that goes on the floor. The theater will be very near the master bedroom downstairs so I really need to find an effective (but not mega expensive) solution for the floor.
> 
> 
> Love your theater by the way.



audioguy, I apologize for the late reply...


The room is not upstairs. We have 2 garages, both attached to the house but separate. One of them became this room, I built an inside wall, more like a cage if you will. The garage floor is concrete slab (as is the rest of the house) but I ran 2x4's across it with rubber spacing in between them and the concrete floor. Everything is glued in addition to screws, no nails were used. The room is fairly close to our master bedroom, my wife goes to bed early and likes quiet. There is no sound travel but she can still feel a bit of bass during bass heavy songs or movies, but it's very mild and she can still fall asleep. For me it's huge, when we didn't have the room I almost needed subtitles to watch movies late at night.


Regards


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr*  /t/1094330/it-has-finally-materialized-here-it-is/360#post_23497178
> 
> 
> Charles, sorry for the late response, I've been away and just got back!
> 
> 
> I think you are right, although we never took the time to swap preamps, I've heard other people say the same thing. Eventually, I'll get around to do it, I'm very interested in how the sound will be affected, if any. I trust all is good with you?



I'm still settling in with the C2300 and the likelihood I'll keep it is increasing, as the tweaks I've made have borne some fruit. And it pays to be careful not to blame the preamp if a particular recording is poor, I find. Revealing systems can and will expose warts on less-than-ideal recordings.


I'm supposed to be off next week, and am looking forward to getting some clean-up done in the apartment and hoping to rest.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Happy Thanksgiving Danny


----------



## Bassfeen

Sexy Speakers, I wander if it gives one a orgasmic sound., Congrat on the room looks very thought out. Neat and well put together.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Merry Christmas brother


----------

